#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Onderwerp: leeeeeeeees leeeeeeeeeees is waargebeurd !!!!!!!!

## jamila_21186

Dit is een waargebeurd verhaal. Ik wil dit verhaal hier neerzetten om andere meiden te waarschuwen. Het gaat over een Zuster die zo goed mogelijk probeerde te leven volgens de regels van de Islam. Het ging heel goed met haar. Ze studeerde aan de Hogeschool. Nooit nam ze een vriendje. Todat er een jongen in haar leven kwam die haar in de problemen bracht. 


Ik zat achter mijn pc een verslag te typen voor school. Zo hehe eindelijk ben ik klaar. Ik melde mij aan op Msn. Hm te veel mensen online. Ik wou mij net afmelden todat Najim mij aansprak. 

( Najim was een jongen die mij een keer had toegevoed. Hoe hij aan mijn Msn kwam weet ik niet, maar daar heb ik ook nooit naar gevraagd. Het was hij een goede jongen die mij veel leerde over de Islam. ) 

Najim : Hey Chaima Salaam Alaikoem 
Ik : Alaikoem Salaam Karim. Ik zag dat hij ook iemand anders had toegevoed. 
Najim : Chaima dit Karim, Karim dit is Chaima. 
Ik : Salaam Alaikoem Karim. 
Karim zei ook Alaikoem Salaam terug, maar hij typte het in het Arabisch. 
Karim : Hey Najim ik ga slapen oke , want ik ben heel moe. ( In het Arabisch ) En hij verliet het gesprek. 
Najim : Haha nu al , maar oke slaap lekker. 
Ik : Hey Najim ik ga ook slapen. Salaam Alaikoem. 
Najim : Alaikoem Salaam. 

Ik wou mij afmelden, maar toen kreeg ik een bericht dat iemand mij wou toevoegen. Wie zal dat zijn ? Nou ja ik accepteer het wel en dan zie ik later wel wie het is. Het was al laat dus ging ik ging slapen. De volgende morgen werd ik wakker. Zo he het is al 9.45 !! Ik moest om 9.15 op school zijn. Dat heb ik weer hoor. Ik ging snel douchen en daarna wat eten. Snel deed ik mijn Jalaba aan. Zo nu mijn Hijaab nog op. Maar dat wou niet echt lukken. Al die spelden .. ik word er moe van. O nee het is al 11 uur. Ik vroeg mijn vader of hij mij met de auto naar school wou brengen. Gelukkig wou hij dat. Ik had vandaag tot 16.30 les .. 
Zo eindelijk de lessen zijn voorbij. Snel ging ik naar huis. Ik zei Salaam Alaikoem tegen mijn ouders en ging richting mijn kamer om mij om te kleden. Zo nu even wat eten. Ik ging weer even wat t.v. kijken, maar daar was ook niks leuks op te zien. Hm even op Msn dan maar. Ik melde mij aan. Zo niet veel mensen online. Even kijk Samira , Fatiha , Laila ... Karim. Karim ? Wie is dat ? Even vragen dacht ik. 

Ik : Salaam Alaikoem 
Karim : Aiaikoem Salaam ( weer in het Arabisch. Hij kan dus niet zo goed Nederlands praten alleen Arabisch, omdat hij net een aantal jaar in Nederland woonde. Vandaar dat hij altijd met Arabische letters typte. Gelukkig kon ik wel wat Arabisch lezen. 
Ik : Wie ben jij als ik vragen mag ?? 
Karim : Kun je ook Arabisch praten ? 
Ik : Ja een beetje. 
Karim : Ja ik kan alleen Arabisch dus als jij ook in het Arabisch wil schrijven graag. 
Ik : Oke, maar wie ben jij en hoe kom je aan mijn Msn ? 
Karim : Ik ben Karim, ik was gister met jou en Najim aan het praten en ik vond je wel aardig dus heb ik je Msn overgenomen en toegevoegd. 
Ik : O oke. Ik dacht bij me zelf het zal allemaal wel. Eigenlijk wou ik tegen hem zeggen dat ik geen jongens in mijn Msn-lijst wil hebben, maar ik durfde het niet te zeggen. 
Karim : Hoe oud ben je ? 
Ik : Ik ben 20 en hoe oud ben jij ? 
Karim : Ik ben 27. 

Hij vertelde mij dat hij een Imaam is van een Moskee in Leiden. Ik vroeg hem vaak dingen over de Islam en daar weet hij echt veel van af. We bleven een week lang Msn-en todat ... 
Todat hij mij op een avond wat vroeg. Hij zei dat hij mij wel een aardig meid vond enzo. 

Karim : Hey Chaima , ik wil je wat vragen. 
Ik : Ja vraag maar. 
Karim : Ik heb hier al goed over nagedacht. Het is zo dat ik opzoek ben naar een goede Moslima om mee te trouwen. De afgelopen dagen heb ik veel gebeden en Allah gevraagd mij een goede Moslima te schenken. En bij jou heb ik een positief gevoel.. Dus ik wil je vragen of je mijn vrouw wilt worden. 
Ik : Nee sorry. 
Karim : Maar waarom dan niet ? 
Ik : Ja gewoon , ik heb het druk met school enzo. 
Karim : Weet je wat denk er rustig over na en dan hoor ik het morgen wel van je oke ? 
Ik : Oke zal ik doen. Maar Karim ik moet nu gaan oke Salaam Alaikoem. 
Karim : Oke slaap lekker. Alaikoem Salaam. 

Ik vond het wel vreemd. Hij kent mijn nog niet zo goed en heeft mij ook nog nooit gezien. Ook niet op een foto ofzo. Ik dacht ja daag iemand van het internet die ik nauwelijks ken. Die neem ik niet serieus hoor. Of wel ? Ik weet het echt niet. Ik ging maar eens slapen. De volgende ochtend werd ik wakker. Dit keer optijd . Ik ging douchen , aankleden en wat eten. Beslama ik ga naar school ! riep ik naar mijn ouders. Oke mijn dochter beslama. 

( Mijn ouders waren niet zo streng. Ze vetrouwde mij. En daar heb ik nooit misbruik van gemaakt. Ik ging altijd van huis naar school en van school naar huis. ) 

Op school aangekomen. Ow daar zitten mijn vriendinnen. Ik liep naar ze toe. Salaam Alaikoem meiden. Alaikoem Salaam Chaima zeiden ze. Hey meiden zullen naar de les want het is al bijna tijd zei Halime. Oke riepen wij en we gingen naar de les. 
( Halime was turks. Ze was een van mijn beste vriendinnen. Echt een hele lieve meid. Nooit zul je haar horen roddelen over andere. Ze wist veel over de Islam. We praten in de pauze's vaak over de Islam ). 
In de les was ik wat afwezig. Ik moest de hele tijd denken aan Karim. Hij is wel een Imaam. Dat sprak mij erg aan. Zal ik ja zeggen of niet ? Ik bleef denken .. Nou ik zie het vanavond wel. Het viel Halima op dat ik wat afwezig was. Hey Chaima wat is er met je je zegt niks ? Ow sorry Halima ik was even ergens anders met mijn gedachten .. 
Eindelijk was het 16.30. De lessen waren afgelopen. Ik liep richting de bus. Thuis aangekomen .. 
Thuis aangekomen ging ik eerst wat eten. Daarna ging ik wat Koran lezen. Nog even wat t.v. gekeken. Zo ik verveel me echt. Ik ga maar achter de pc. Ik melde me aan op Msn. 
Meteen sprak Karim mij aan. Ow nee dacht ik bij me zelf. Hij wil nu zeker een antwoord. 

Karim : Salaam Alaikoem 
Ik : Alaikoem Salaam. 
Karim : En heb je er al over na gedacht ? 
Ik : Ja ik heb er over na gedacht. 
Karim : En wat is je antwoord ? 
Ik : Ja , maar ik ken je nauwelijks. 
Karim : Serieus ? Wil je echt met mij trouwen ? 
Ik : Ho ho niet zo snel. We moeten elkaar eerst leren kennen he. 
Karim : Ja oke. Ik zal je wel wat over me zelf vertellen. 
Nou ik ben dus Karim en ik kom uit Leiden. En in Marokko woon ik in Oudja. Ik ben 27 jaar. Zoals je weet ben ik Imaam. Ik heb 4 zussen en 2 broers. Mijn broers wonen ook in Nederland , maar mijn zussen wonen in Marokko. En nu mag jij wat over je zelf vertellen. 
Oke .. Ik ben Chaima. 20 jaar. Ik kom uit Gouda en in Marokko woon ik in Marrakech. En verder studeer ik Economie aan de Hogeschool. 
Karim : Zo wel goed van je. 
Ik: Dank je. 
Karim : Hey maar zou ik je nummer mogen. 
Ik : Nummer ? Waarom ? 
Karim : Ja hoe moeten we elkaar leren kennen dan. 
Ik : Ja gewoon via Msn. Ik hoef toch niet met je te gaan bellen. En trouwens dat mag toch niet. Voor het Huwelijk telefonisch contact hebben met het andere geslacht ? 
Karim : Ja maar mij moeten elkaar leren kennen dus dan mag het wel. 
Ik : Nou volgens mij niet hoor. 
Karim : Ik wil alleen normaal met je gaan praten geen gekke gesprekken houden. 
Ik : Ja maar .. 
Karim : Kom op nou alsjeblieft. 
Na lang doorzeuren heb ik hem dan toch mij nummer gegeven. Wat ik eigenlijk niet wou maar goed. Ik kreeg ook zijn nummer. 
Karim : Hey dank je wel. Ik bel je morgen oke. 
Ik : Ja oke. Maar ik ga nu oke. Beslama. 
Karim : Beslama. 
Ik melde mij af en ging slapen. 

( Elke keer wanneer ik met hem sprak voelde ik mij slecht. Ik wou helemaal geen contact met jongens en dus ook niet met hem. En helemaal niet via het internet. Ik vond het wel vreemd. Maar ik dacht we moeten elkaar op een halal manier leren kennen. Waar ik achteraf heel veel spijt van heb gehad. )

----------


## jamila_21186

Na lang doorzeuren heb ik hem dan toch mij nummer gegeven. Wat ik eigenlijk niet wou maar goed. Ik kreeg ook zijn nummer. 
Karim : Hey dank je wel. Ik bel je morgen oke. 
Ik : Ja oke. Maar ik ga nu oke. Beslama. 
Karim : Beslama. 
Ik melde mij af en wou gaan slapen. 

( Elke keer wanneer ik met hem sprak voelde ik mij slecht. Ik wou helemaal geen contact met jongens en dus ook niet met hem. En helemaal niet via het internet. Ik vond het wel vreemd. Maar ik dacht we moeten elkaar op een halal manier leren kennen. Waar ik achteraf heel veel spijt van heb gehad. ) 

Morgen had ik een vrije dag. Dus dat wordt heerlijk uitslapen. Alleen ik kon maar niet in slaap vallen. Ik moest iedere keer aan Karim denken. Hij wil met mij trouwen terwijl hij mij niet eens heeft gezien. We kennen elkaar nauwelijks. Ik vond het wel vreemd. Na tijdje viel ik in slaap. 

De volgende morgen werd ik wakker van mijn telefoon. Wie belt er zo vroeg ? O nee het is Karim. Ik ga dus echt niet openemen. In de vroege ochtend klink ik zo slaperig. Ik kon nu toch niet meer gaan slapen dus besloot ik maar te gaan ontbijten en mijn moeder te helpen. 

Inmiddels was het al 12 uur. Ik hoorde mijn telefoon overgaan. Het is Karim. Ik durf niet op te nemen. Wat moet ik tegen hem zeggen ? 

In de middag ben ik even langs een vriendin gegaan en ben daar tot een uur of 5 gebleven. Daarna ben ik naar huis gegaan en heb ik nog wat gegeten met mijn ouders. Het bijna half 6 dus tijd voor The Bold And Beautiful . Ik liep naar mijn kamer. Mijn telefoon ging opeens over. En ja hoor het was weer Karim. Ik besloot dit keer maar op te nemen anders denkt hij dat ik niet met hem wil praten. 

Ik : Aloee Salaam Alaikoem 
Karim : Alaikoem Salaam .. En er viel een stilte. Niemand van ons zei wat. 
Ik : Ehm .. Ja hallo ? 
Karim : Weet je wie ik ben ? 
Ik : Ja natuurlijk weet ik dat. Jij bent de enigste jongen die mijn nummer heeft. 
Karim : Oke, maar hoe gaat het met je ? 
Ik : Ja met mij gaat het prima en met jou ? 
Karim : Ja met mij ook. Hij vertelde mij dat hij volgens de Islamitische regels wou trouwen etc. En hij wou zo snel mogelijk met mij trouwen. 
Ik : Als Allah wil dat wij bij elkaar komen dan gebeurt dat wel. 
Karim : Je hebt gelijk. 
Ik : Hey maar ik moet gaan ja. Beslama 
Karim : Ja beslama. Kom je vanavond online ? 
Ik : Ja is goed. 

In de avond kwam ik zoals afgesproken online. 

Karim : Hey Chaima 
Ik : Hey 
Karim : Zal ik je mijn foto sturen ? 
Ik : Ja is goed. Hij was helemaal niet mijn type. Maar ik dacht als hij maar een goede Moslim is. 
Karim : Mag ik ook jou foto zien ? 
Ik : Oke .. 
Karim : Je ziet er leuk uit. 
Ik : Ja dank je. En we praatte nog wat over andere dingen. Ik stelde hem veel vragen over het Huwelijk. Wat hij verwacht van zijn vrouw etc. 


We spraken elkaar daarna bijna dagelijks. Zowel telefonisch als op Msn. 
Karim : Hey Chaima 
Ik : Hey 
Karim : Zal ik je mijn foto sturen ? 
Ik : Ja is goed. Hij was helemaal niet mijn type. Maar ik dacht als hij maar een goede Moslim is. 
Karim : Mag ik ook jou foto zien ? 
Ik : Oke .. 
Karim : Je ziet er leuk uit. 
Ik : Ja dank je. En we praatte nog wat over andere dingen. Ik stelde hem veel vragen over het Huwelijk. Wat hij verwacht van zijn vrouw etc. 


We spraken elkaar daarna bijna dagelijks. Zowel telefonisch als op Msn. 

Ik vertelde hem wat ik van hem als man verwachtte. Ik noemde heel veel dingen op. Ook zei ik dat ik niet wou dat hij na mij nog met een andere vrouw zou trouwen. Hij schrok hiervan. Hij zei : Hoezo niet ? 
Ik : Ja ik wil dat gewoon niet. 
Karim : En wat als ik al een vrouw heb ? 
Ik : Hoe bedoel je ? 
Karim : Ja gewoon dat ik jou als 2e vrouw neem. 
Ik : Nee dat zou ik niet accepteren. Maar hoezo je hebt toch geen vrouw of wel ? 
Karim : Nee maar .. 
Ik : Maar wat ? 
Karim : Ja kijk ik ben eerder getrouwd geweest. 
Ik schrok wel toen hij dat zei. Het klinkt misschien gek, maar ik voelde me op dat moment jaloers. 
Ik : Ow en hoelang ben je al gescheiden dan ? Ik wilde namelijk alles over zijn ex weten. 
Karim : 4 jaar al, maar we zijn nog niet gescheiden. 
Ik : Ow en waarom niet ? 
Karim : Ja zij wil niet scheiden. 
Ik : En hebben jullie kinderen ? 
Karim : Hoezo ? Zou je dat ook niet accepteren dan ? 
Ik : Ik weet het niet , maar ik wil het wel graag weten. Maar hij gaf geen antwoord op mijn vraag. Hij begon meteen over een ander onderwerp. Wat ik wel vreemd vond, maar ik ging er verder niet op in. 

Die avond belde ik hem om een uur of 9. Hij nam op , maar ik hoorde geschreeuw van een klein kind op de achtergrond. Hey Karim wat is dat voor herrie. 
Karim : Ja dat is een kind. 
Ik : Ow en van wie dan ? 
Karim : Ja dat doet er niet toe. Hey ik bel je zo wel terug ja. 
Ik : Oke is goed. Ik dacht het zal allemaal wel. 

Later in de avons sprak ik hem op Msn. Hij begon hele rare vragen te stellen. 

Karim : Hey Chaima , ik wil je wat vragen maar ik durf niet . 
Chaima : Vraag nou maar en als het een rare vraag is dan geef ik geen antwoord hoor. 
Karim : Oke, denk jij weleens aan de huwelijksnacht. 
Chaima : Wat ? Wat is dit voor vraag. Ik dacht echt waarom vraagt hij dit. 
Karim : Ja ik denk er wel steeds aan. Er zijn heel veel mannen die hun vrouw pijn doen die nacht, maar ik zal voorzichtig met je zijn hoor. 
Chaima : Ik vertelde hem dat ik hier niet over wil praten en helemaal niet nu 
Karim : Hey Chaima , ik wil je wat vragen maar ik durf niet . 
Chaima : Vraag nou maar en als het een rare vraag is dan geef ik geen antwoord hoor. 
Karim : Oke, denk jij weleens aan de huwelijksnacht. 
Chaima : Wat ? Wat is dit voor vraag. Ik dacht echt waarom vraagt hij dit. 
Karim : Ja ik denk er wel steeds aan. Er zijn heel veel mannen die hun vrouw pijn doen die nacht, maar ik zal voorzichtig met je zijn hoor. 
Chaima : Ik vertelde hem dat ik hier niet over wil praten en helemaal niet nu. 

Ik zei dat ik ging slapen en wenste hem een fijne nachtrust. Wat een idioot dacht ik bij m'n zelf. 

Dagen gingen voorbij en hij en ik konder het goed met elkaar vinden. Ook al vroeg hij soms van die rare vragen vond ik hem wel een goede man. 

Op een avond belde hij mij. Het was toen bijna Ramadan. 

Karim : Salaam Alaikoem Chaima 
Ik : Alaikoem Salaam : 
Karim : Alles goed met je ? 
Ik : Ja hoor met jou ook ? 
Karim : Ja prima. Hey Chaima we kennen elkaar nu al een tijdje he. 
Ik : Ja dat klopt. We kennen elkaar nu bijna 2 maanden. 
Karim : Ik wil graag bij je vader langskomen om je hand te vragen. 
Ik : Oke. 
Karim : Heb je je moeder al over mij verteld ? 
Ik : Nee Dat durf ik niet. ( Ik dacht wat moet ik zeggen dan : " Moeder ik ken een jongen internet. We willen gaan trouwen ) 
Karim : Zullen we het tot na de Ramadan laten , want ik moet tijdens de Ramadan elke dag een Lezing geven en in de avond Salaat Tarawieh bidden. 
Ik : Ja dat is prima. 
Karim : Hoe kan ik in contact komen met je vader ? 
Ik : De Moskee . 
Karim : Ja ik ga dus echt niet naar de Moskee om het tegen je vader te zeggen. 
Ik : Hoe moet het dan ? 
Karim : Bellen. 
Ik : Ja , maar dan weten mijn ouders dat ik jou ken en dat wil ik niet. 
Karim : Nee ik zeg wel dat ik in de Moskee heb rondgevraagd over jou en toen jullie telefoonnummer gekregen. 
Ik : Ja dat kan ook. Maar dan ga je liegen ? 
Karim : Ja dat maakt niet uit. 
Ik : Doet je dat wel vaker dan , liegen ? 
Karim : Nee alleen als het echt moet. 
Ik : O oke. Waarom kom je niet gewoon langs. En dan zeg je tegen mijn vader dat je graag mijn hand wil komen vragen en of je welkom bent. 
Karim : Nee ik bel wel gewoon. 
Ik : Oke.Tijdens de Ramadan spraken we elkaar ook elke dag via Msn en telefoon. Ik leerde hem steeds beter kennen. Vaak wanneer ik hem belde hoorde ik een kind op de achtergrond schreeuwen. Maar als ik over dat kind begon verandere hij steeds van onderwerp. Nu achteraf weet ik pas van wie dit kind is.

----------


## orka-ogen

hallo, ik wil hier effe op reageren.


kijk meid, als dit jou echt is overkomen dan vindt ik jou toch wel een beetje stom, sorry dat ik dat moet zeggen.
als hij zo met je praatte overdie vrouw en als je kinderen op achtergrond hoort schreeuwen dan moet je frank toch vallen of niet soms.

maar aan de andere kant zijn er van die klootzakken die meisjes heel goed kunnen manipuleren.
en liefde is blind. je tracht dan al de gebreken te ontwijken of je bent letterlijk blind voor de gebreken aan die persoon.

en ja zoals ik eerder zei sommige mannen zijn klootzakken en maken van de meisjes hun verlegenheid en goed hart misbruik.

ewa Allah s.w.t zal deze manipulators straffen...

groetjes

----------


## jamila_21186

> _Geplaatst door orka-ogen_ 
> *hallo, ik wil hier effe op reageren.
> 
> 
> kijk meid, als dit jou echt is overkomen dan vindt ik jou toch wel een beetje stom, sorry dat ik dat moet zeggen.
> als hij zo met je praatte overdie vrouw en als je kinderen op achtergrond hoort schreeuwen dan moet je frank toch vallen of niet soms.
> 
> maar aan de andere kant zijn er van die klootzakken die meisjes heel goed kunnen manipuleren.
> en liefde is blind. je tracht dan al de gebreken te ontwijken of je bent letterlijk blind voor de gebreken aan die persoon.
> ...

----------


## H&A

Is et verhaal afgelopen wella? :tik: ..

----------


## miss_lady

> _Geplaatst door H&A_ 
> *Is et verhaal afgelopen wella?..*



aahh neey mag niet afgelopen zijn ik wil m lezen lykt me een mooi verhaal ga gauw verder meid
xxx ilham

----------


## Batata24

Oegtie.. vertel verder

----------


## Sabrya

Nou ben ik hier nieuw sinds ene paar minuten, want ik moest gewoon reageren op je verhaal....en dat kan immers alleen als je een lid bent... dus hierbij wil ik zeggen ga zo door meid want je maakt mij en vele andere lezers zeker nieuwsgierig naar een vervolg...So wacht niet te lang met ons te laten wachten....

Kus Sabrya  :wohaa:

----------


## jamila_21186

> _Geplaatst door Sabrya_ 
> *Nou ben ik hier nieuw sinds ene paar minuten, want ik moest gewoon reageren op je verhaal....en dat kan immers alleen als je een lid bent... dus hierbij wil ik zeggen ga zo door meid want je maakt mij en vele andere lezers zeker nieuwsgierig naar een vervolg...So wacht niet te lang met ons te laten wachten....
> 
> Kus Sabrya *


salaam mensen de drie vervolgen staan er ook van mijn bedankt voor jullie reacties en blijfen lezen he kus jamila  :wohaa:

----------


## Batata24

ga gauw verder meis.. als dit echt gebeurt is inderdaad, dan moet je het zeker verder afmaken...

dan kunnen andere zusters hier ook van leren ... 


wa Salaam,

----------


## jamila_21186

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *ga gauw verder meis.. als dit echt gebeurt is inderdaad, dan moet je het zeker verder afmaken...
> 
> dan kunnen andere zusters hier ook van leren ... 
> 
> 
> wa Salaam,*


A Salaam Alaikom 

ik heb de drie vervolgen ook staan bij sterke verhalen je kan ze zien in het menu beslama jamila

----------


## Batata24

salaam, ik heb ze gelezen inderdaad.... geweldig verhaal
ga gauw verder, goed verwoord ook 

Doe je je vervolgjes gewoon achter mekaar op een plek, anders weten mensen niet dat het bij mekaar hoort namelijk 

Salaam

----------


## Sabrya

Nou je zei dat je vervolg had gezet maar ik kan het gewoon niet vinden dus als je me ff kan uitleggen hoe en wat...dan ben jeeen sgat...

Kus sabrya

----------


## Sabrya

Hey ben ik weer... Nou kan ik het vervolg gewoon niet vinden...ik bedoel alles wat er staat heb ik al gelezen en bij mij eindigt het bij...

.....Ik : Oke.Tijdens de Ramadan spraken we elkaar ook elke dag via Msn en telefoon. Ik leerde hem steeds beter kennen. Vaak wanneer ik hem belde hoorde ik een kind op de achtergrond schreeuwen. Maar als ik over dat kind begon verandere hij steeds van onderwerp. Nu achteraf weet ik pas van wie dit kind is....

Dus als er nog meer is kan je het me dan uitleggen waar het staat???

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  kus sabrya

----------


## jamila_21186

De Ramadan was voorbij en hij wou dus langskomen. Op een avond belde hij mij daarover. 

Karim : Chaima ik zou toch na de Ramadan langskomen. 
Ik : Ja ? 
Karim : Kan het ook over 2 weken ? Want ik moet weg. 
Ik : Weg ? Waarheen dan ? 
Karim : Naar Spanje. Ik ga wat vrienden opzoeken. 
Ik : Oke en hoe lang blijf je daar dan ? 
Karim : 2 weken maar. 
Ik : Oke. Maakt niet uit. Hey maar Karim ik wil je wat vertellen he. 
Karim : Tuurlijk mijn lieve schat vraag maar. 
Ik : Ik heb liever niet dat je mij zo noemt. 
Karim : Waarom niet ? 
Ik : Omdat ik nog niet jouw vrouw ben daarom niet. 
Karim : Ja maar in mijn ogen ben je mijn vrouw wel. 
Ik : Anyway wat ik je wou zeggen is dat wij nu met elkaar praten enzo. Maar dat mag niet in de Islam wat wij nu doen. Wij praten telefonisch en we Msn-en ook. 
Karim : O nee joh dat mag wel. 
Ik : Weet je dat zeker ? 
Karim : Ja ik ben toch een Imaam. Dus dan weet ik dat beter. 
Ik : Ja , maar .. 
Karim : Niks ja maar. Wij moeten elkaar toch leren kennen of niet ? 
Ik : Ja maar dat moet dan op een Halal manier gebeuren. 
Karim : Ja wij doen toch ook niks met elkaar. 
Ik : Nee oke. 
Karim : 


Hij ging die week naar Spanje. Om zijn vrienden op te zoeken zei hij. Achteraf hij had hier ook over gelogen, maar dat komt later in het verhaal voor. Toen hij in Spanje was belde hij mij elke dag. Ik heb hem toen ook ons telefoon nummer gegeven van huis. Hij zou zodra hij in Nederland was contact opnemen met mijn vader. Hij was weer terug in Nederland. Vandaag zou hij mijn vader bellen. Ik was zo zenuwachtig. De hele dag deed ik heel aardig tegen mijn ouders. Even slijmen dacht ik. 

Het was 5 uur hij zou nu gaan bellen. De telefoon ging over. Mijn vader nam op. 

Karim : Assalaamoe Alaikoem Haji. 
Vader : Alaikoem Salaam 
Karim : Hoe gat het met u en met de rest van de familie ? 
Vader : Ja het gaat goed dank je. 
Karim : Ik ben Karim. Ik ben een Imaam en ik kom uit Leiden. Haji ik wil met u praten over u dochter. Ik zou graag met haar willen trouwen. 
Vader : Ken jij mijn dochter dan ? 
Karim : Nee Haji ik ken haar niet. Ik heb alleen over haar gehoord in de Moskee en toen heb ik u nummer gekregen. 
Vader : Ja maar ik heb mijn dochter al weg gegeven. 

Ik schrok toen mijn vader dat zei.I k zat in de kamer ernaast dus ik kon alles horen. 

Karim : Oke Haji helaas. 
Ik : Ja mijn zoon. 
Karim : Beslama. 
Mijn vader : Beslama. 

Ik deed net alsof ik van niks wist en vroeg aan mijn vader wie er gebeld had. HIj zei : " Ow een vriend van mij die wou wat gereedschap voor zijn auto lenen. " Mijn vader liegt gewoon tegen mij. Ik dacht wat moet ik nu doen. Hij gaat het denk ik ook niet tegen mijn moeder zeggen. Meteen daarna belde Karim bij. Hij was boos. 
Ik : Ja ? 
Karim : Waarom hou je mij voor de gek ? Als je met een ander wilt trouwen dan moet je dat gewoon zeggen hoor. Hij schreeuwde echt letterlijk door de telefoon. 
Ik : ( Ik deed net alsof ik mijn vader niet gehoord had. ) Huh Karim ? Waar heb je het over ? 
Karim : Ja je vader zei dat hij jou al had weg gegeven. 
Ik : Wat ? Aan wie dan ? 
Karim : Ja dat heeft hij niet gezegd. 
Ik : Ja maar je weet toch dat ik alleen met jou wilt trouwen. 
Karim : Ja en dat is ook wat ik wil. Maar wat gaan we nu doen dan ? 
Ik : Ik weet het niet. 
Karim : Je moet met je moeder gaan praten en zeggen dat je met mij wilt gaan trouwen. 
Ik : Ja dat durf ik niet hoor. 
Karim : Je moet wel. Ik weet ook geen andere oplossing. 
Ik : Ik zal het proberen. 
Karim : Oke. Ik bel je vanavond op en dan hoor ik het wel oke. 
Ik : Oke. 

( Ik weet niet wat ik had , maar ik was zo dol op hem. Terwijl ik hem nog nooit had gezien. Alleen op foto's en via de webcam. Bijna alles wat hij van mij vroeg deed ik. Ik durfde geen nee tegen hem te zeggen. En daar heb ik achteraf heel veel spijt van ) 

Die avond ging ik met mijn moeder winkelen. Dus ik dacht dit is mijn kans op met haar te gaan praten. 

Ik : Mama 
Moeder : Ja mijn dochter ? 
Ik : Er belde net zo een Imaam naar vader .. 
Moeder ? Imaam ? Waarom belde hij dan ? 
Ik : Ja nou kijk hij wilt trouwen en toen vroeg hij aan vader of hij met mij mocht trouwen. 
Moeder : Wat ? En wat heeft je vader gezegd. 
Ik : Hij tegen nee tegen hem. 
Moeder : O gelukkig maar. Want daar komt niks van in. Een Imaam ? Ben je gek geworden Chaima !! En trouwens hoe komt hij aan onze nummer ? 
Ik : Ehm ja kijk , ik ken hem van de Moskee en toen vroeg hij of ik met hem wou trouwen. 
Moeder : O dus je praat met vreemde mannen in de Moskee !! 
Ik : Ja maar hij is een goede man. 
Moeder : Daar komt niks van in. Je trouwt niet met hem. En kun je beter stil zijn anders zeg ik tegen je vader dat jij die Imaam kent. 
Ik : 
Die avond belde Karim mij op. 

Ik : Ja hallo ? 
Karim : Hey Chaima heb je met je moeder gepraat ? 
Ik : Ja maar ze zei ook nee. 
Karim : Maar ik wil gewoon met jou trouwen. Ik ben zo dol op jou. 
Ik : Ik zou zeggen ga naar de Moskee waar mijn vader bid en spreek hem aan. Wie weet verandert hij van gedacht als hij jou ziet en met jou praat. 
Karim : Ik niet gek hoor dat ik naar de Moskee ga om met je vader te praten. Straks slaat hij mij daar ofzo. 
Ik : Ja hoor mijn vader gaat jou slaan in de Moskee. 
Karim : Ja ik weet het gewoon. Ik heb mensen kennis en jou vader is gewoon gevaarlijk hoor. 
Ik : Hey doe even normaal wil je. Dat is mijn vader. 
Karim : Jouw vader zal mij nooit accepteren als zijn schoonzoon. Praat nog een keer met je moeder oke. 
Ik : Oke. 

Die avond ging ik met m'n moeder praten. Moeder hij is echt een goede jongen. Hij niet streng hoor. En weet veel over de Islam. 

Moeder : Ik wil niet dat je met hem trouwt klaar. ( Toen ze hoorde over die Imaam's in Nederland en terrorisme wou ze al helemaal niet. Ze waren verdacht van terrorisme ofzo. Ze zei : " Straks is hij ook een terrorist ". En trouwens heeft hij wel de Nederlandse papieren ? 

Ik : Oeps dacht ik. Ik heb daar eigenlijk nooit naar gevraagd. Maar ik zei tegen m'n moeder dat hij ze wel had. Maar ze geloofde mij niet. 

( Ik wou zo graag met hem trouwen en hij ook met mij. Daarom deed ik er ook alles aan om met hem te trouwen. Ik leerde steeds beter kennen en begon hem ook steeds leuker te vinden. ) 


Nadat ik met mijn moeder was uitgepraat belde ik Karim. 

Ik : Karim .. Mijn moeder wil het gewoon niet. 
Karim : Ja zie je. Je zegt dat alleen maar zodat je van mij af bent he. Je houdt gewoon van iemand anders. Hij klonk heel boos. 
Ik : Nee jij bent de 1e jongen waarmee ik wil trouwen. Voor jou heb ik nooit een andere jongen gekend. 
Karim : Oke maar wat gaan we nu doen dan. Je ouders willen mij niet. 
Ik : Ik weet het ook niet. 
Karim : Weet je wat zullen we morgen afspreken dan kunnen we elkaar ook voor het eerst zien en dan praten hier over. 
Ik : Nee daar komt niks van in. Ik doe dat niet. 
Karim : Ik doe je heus niks hoor. 
Ik : Nee dat weet ik , maar ik wil het gewoon niet. 
Karim : Ben je bang voor mij ofzo ? 
Ik : Bang niet nee. Ik ben gewoon voorzichtig. Je hoort tegenwoordig rare verhalen over meisjes die afspreken met jongens. 
Karim : Ja maar ik ben niet zo. Ik ben een goede jongen. 
Ik : Ja dat weet ik ook wel. Maar Karim ik moet gaan ja. 
Karim : Oke kom zo online ik wil je spreken oke. 
Ik : Oke .. Beslama. 

Ik meldde mij af. En liep naar boven. Opeens ging de deurbel. Ik opende de deur. Daar stonden 4 mannen. Allemaal met lange kleding en een lange baard. 

Salaam Alaikoem mijn dochter is je vader thuis ? 

Ja hij is er .. een momentje ik zal hem voor u roepen. 

Ik : Vader er staan een paar mannen voor de deur en die vragen naar jou. 
Vader : Wie zijn dat dan ? 
Ik : Ja ik ken ze niet. 
Vader : Oke ik ga wel naar ze toe. 

Vader : Salaam Alaikoem. Kom binnen zei hij tegen hun. 
Die mannen zeiden : Dank u. 

Ik zat in de kamer ernaast tv te kijken en ik kon alles horen wat hun zeiden. 

Een van die mannen vertelde dat een van zijn zoons mij had gezien. En met mij wou trouwen. Hij is via via aan ons adres gekomen. 

Ik schork hiervan, omdat ik met Karim wou trouwen en niet met die jongen. Mijn vader zei tegen hun dat hij mij al had weg gegeven aan .. 
.. mijn neef in Marokko . O nee he. Ik heb al zo vaal gezegd dat ik niet met hem wil trouwen. Het is een hele goede jongen , maar ik zie hem meer als broer dan als man. Nu weet ik waarom mijn vader Karim niet als zijn schoonzoon wil. Die mannen gingen weer weg. 

En ik ging naar mijn kamer. Mijn moeder kwam daarna mijn kamer binnen. Ze zei : " Mijn dochter je weet toch dat hij een goede jongen is. Hij zal goed voor je zorgen. " Maar moeder ik wil niet met hem trouwen zei ik. Ze zei dat ik er heel goed over na moest denken. 

Ik herinnerde me dat Karim mij wou spreken. Ik melde mij aan op Msn. Meteen sprak hij mij aan. 

Karim : En hebben je ouders nog wat tegen je gezegd over mij ? 
Ik : Nee. 
Karim : Maar waar ik je over wou spreken is het volgende. Ik wil heel graag met je afspreken. 
Ik : Ja maar ik niet. 
Karim : Ik wil alleen met je praten. 
Ik : Er moet een 3e persoon bij zijn. 
Karim : Nee joh dat hoeft niet. Ik doe je niks. 
Ik : Maar een 3e persoon hoort erbij. 
Karim : Je moet mij gewoon vertrouwen. Je weet toch dat ik van je hou en je geen pijn zal doen. 
( Ik vertrouwde hem. En vooral omdat hij een Imaam is. Van een iemand zul je niet verwachten dat ze gekke dingen met je zullen doen. Dus ik zei dat ik erover na zou denken. ) 
Ik : Maar Karim hoe het nu verder, mijn ouders weigeren. 
Karim : Ja nou en ? Dat trouwen we toch zonder hun toestemming. 
Ik : Wat ? 
Karim : Ja. 
Ik : Karim wil je A.u.b. nog een keer met mijn vader praten. Probeer het gewoon. Misschien verandert hij van gedachten. En trouwens hij mag mij niet eens uithuwelijken. 
Karim : Nee ik ga niet nog een keer met je vader praten. 
( Na heel lang doorzeuren heb ik hem toch overgehaald. Hij zou volgende week weer bellen. ) 

We bleven nog even verder praten op Msn. Opeens was hij heel stil. Ik vroeg hem wat hij aan het doen was. Hij zei dat een paar meisjes hem gek maakt. 

Ik : Meisjes ? Welke meisjes ? ( Ik was heel jaloers ) 
Karim : Ja ik ken hun niet. Ze hebben mij toegevoegd. 
Ik : Ik vertrouwde hem. Oke maar verwijder ze. 
Karim : Ja maar lukt niet. Hier heb je mijn wachtwoord ******. Verwijder je ze. 
Ik : Oke .. Ik zag allemaal maar Email-adressen van meisjes. Ik heb ze allemaal verwijdert. Nadat ik al die Email-adressen van die meisjes zag kon ik het niet laten om zijn emails te lezen. 

Hij had een paar emails ontvangen van zijn vrienden. Ik keek verder in zijn hotmail. Souad ? Wie is dat ? Hij had 5 emails van haar gekregen. Ze schreef hem : Lieve Karim .. Ik ben net in Agadir aangekomen. Ik mis je heel erg en ik hou van je. Dikke kus Souad. Ze schreef dit in het Frans omdat ze in Marokko woonde. 

Ik : Karim !!!! Wie is Souad ? 
Karim : Soaud ? Nee die ken ik niet. 
Ik : Tuurlijk, daarom stuurt ze jou emails. 
Karim : Oke kijk. Ik ging een keer na zo'n een Franse chat site. En daar kwam ik haar tegen. We hebben emails uitgwisseld en dat was het. ... 
Ik : Ja maar zei zegt dat ze van jou houdt. 
Karim : Nee zij is gek joh. Ik wil haar niet ik wil jou. 
Ik : Oke maar als ik nog een keer zo een email lees dan is het voorbij tussen ons oke. 
Karim : Nee het zal niet meer gebeuren. Blokeer haar gewoon oke. 
Ik : Oke. Ik vertrouwde hem en geloofde ook alles wat hij zei. Hij is een Imaam dacht ik .. die gaat heus niet liegen. Wat ben ik toch dom geweest 
Die week ging snel voorbij. Hij zou vandaag mijn vader bellen. Ik zat net in de klas toen hij mij belde. 

Ik : Hallo ? 
Karim : Hey Chaima .. Is je vader nu thuis denk je ? 
Ik : Ja hij is thuis. Maar hey ik zit in de klas dus ik moet ophangen ja. 
Karim : Oke ik ga nu je vader bellen oke. 
Ik : Oke. Ik was echt zenuwachtig. Wat zal mijn vader gaan zeggen. 

Karim belde naar mijn vader. Mijn vader nam op. 

Vader : Hallo ? 
Karim : Salaam Haji alles goed met u ? 
Vader : Ja hoor mijn zoon het gaat goed. 
Karim : Weet u nog wie ik ben ? 
Vader : Nee. 
Karim : Ik ben de Imaam die u vorige keer belde. 
Mijn vader werd boos toen hij hoorde dat het Karim was. 

Vader : Luister Karim .. Ik zeg dit maar een keer dus goed luisteren. Ik laat mijn dochter nooit met jou trouwen begrepen !! En niet meer naar mijn bellen oke !!! En mijn vader hing op. 

Meteen daarna belde Karim mij. Ik had toen net pauze.

----------


## jamila_21186

Ik : Hallo ? 
Karim : Chaimaaaa 
Ik : Ja ? En wat zei mijn vader ? 
Karim : Die vader van jou is echt vreemd. Hij schreeuwde tegen mij. 
Ik : Onee he. 
Karim : Hey Chaima luister ik wil echt met je afspreken oke. Om te praten over hoe het nu verder moet. Ik doe je echt niks. 
Ik was ook wel benieuwd naar hem. Ik zei dat het goed was. We hadden voor de volgende dag afgesproken in Leiden. 
We hadden afgesproken om 9 uur in de ochtend. Heel vroeg. Ik vertelde hem dat ik in een openbare plaats wou afspreken. Waar heel veel mensen zijn. Hij werd boos toen ik dat zei. " Vetrouw je mij niet ofzo " zei hij. Nee hoor ik vetrouw je wel. Oke dan kom ik je morgen met mijn auto ophalen van Station Leiden oke ? Oke dat is goed zei ik. 


Leiden ? Auto ? Afspreken ? Karim ? Waar ben ik mee bezig dacht ik. Dit is toch niet goed. Maar ik vertrouw hem hij zal mij heus niks doen. 


De volgende morgen werd ik vroeg wakker. Ik woon ik Gouda en ik moest helemaal naar Leiden met de trein. Mijn ouders vroegen mij waar ik zo vroeg heen ging. Ik loog en zei dat ik mij op 8 uur moest melden op school. Wat haat ik het om te liegen tegen mijn ouders. Oke mijn dochter zei mijn moeder. Beslama riep en verliet ons huis. Opweg naar Leiden. Opweg naar Karim die ik voor het eerst ga zien. De hele trein rit was ik zenuwachtig. Hij belde mij om de 10 minuten om te vragen of ik er al was. 

Aangekomen ik Leiden .. Hij belde mij en zei dat ik buiten op het bankje op hem moest wachten. Hij kwam eraan zei hij .. Ik liep naar buiten en bleef wachten op hem. Een paar minuten later komt er een jonge naast mij zitten. Hallo dame zei hij. Wat is er ? Mag ik je wat vragen ? vroeg hij. Nee dat mag je niet zei ik en liep weg. Ik ging ergens anders zitten. Daarna zag ik Karim aan komen lopen .. 
Hij zag er best netjes uit. Hij had een net pak aan. Salaam Alaikoem Chaima zei hij. Alaikoem Salaam Karim. Hij gaf hij een kus op mijn hoofd. Waar deed je dat vroeg ik ? Hij zei jij bent mijn vrouw, je bent mijn eigendom .. ik mag met jou doen wat ik wil. 

We liepen naar zijn auto. Ik wou niet instappen. 

Karim : Hey Chaima stap in dan. 
Ik : Ehm nee .. kom we gaan we een eindje lopen , want ik blijf toch niet lang. ( Tenminste dat dacht ik , uiteindelijk bleef ik bij hem tot 18.00 uur. ) 
Karim : Kom op stap in. Hij zei : Ik ben nu jouw man je moet mij gehoorzamen. 
Ik : Mijn man ? We zijn nog niet getrouwd hoor. Maar toch deed ik wat hij vroeg. 

Hij zei dat hij even wou ontbijten in de Mc Dondald. We bleven daar ongeveer een half uurtje. Toen gingen we weer weg. 

Karim : Chaima zullen we naar mijn huis ? 
Ik : Wat denk je zelf Karim ? Natuurlijk niet. 
Karim : Oke dan gaan we wel ergens anders heen. 

Ik zag dat hij richting een soort bos reed. Ik werd bang. Karim .. Waar gaan we eigenlijk heen ? 

Karim : Naar het bos. 
Ik : Maar ik zei toch dat ik op een openbare plaats wou afspreken ? 
Karim : Wees niet bang lieverd ik doe je niks. 
Ik vertrouwde hem. 

We kwamen aan bij een afgelegen plaats. Het was een soort bos. Er liepen geen mensen. We bleven in zijn auto zitten. Ik heb weining tegen hem gezegd in de auto. 

Karim : Waarom ben je zo stil ? 
Ik : Ja wat wil je dat ik zeg dan ? 
Karim : Gewoon iets. Zijn telefoon ging toen over. En ik hoorde duidelijk een vrouwen stem. Hij liep weg. Na een paar minuten kwam hij weer terug. Wie was dat vroeg ik ? 

Karim : Ow dat was de vrouw van mijn broer. 
Ik : O oke. Ik begreep alleen niet waarom hij wegliep. Hij deed dat wel vaker waneer hij werd gebeld. Ik mocht blijkbaar niet horen wat hij zei. 

Ik zag dat hij zenuwachtig werd. Hij deed zijn arm om mij heen en gaf mij een kus op mijn wang. Daarna op mijn lippen. 

Chaima : Karim !! Wat doen je ? Ik ben niet gekomen zodat je mij kan kussen hoor. We zouden praten weet je nog ! 
Karim : Ja maar ik moet je gewoon kussen. Ik kan niet anders. 
Chaima : De volgende keer dat je weer zo iets flikt is het voorbij tussen ons oke. Ik hou hier niet van. 
Karim : Nou ja. Je bent toch mijn vrouw. 
Ik : We hebben nog geen Huwelijkscontract getekend dus nee ik ben je vrouw nog niet. 
Karim : Ja dat is alleen maar een bijzaak. Ik heb Allah beloofd dat ik met jou zal trouwen. Dat is genoeg. 
Ik : Nee een Huwelijkscontract ik verplicht. 
Karim werd boos toen ik dit zei. Hij zei tegen mij dat ik hem niet vertrouwde. Maar dat deed ik wel. 

We bleven nog praten in zijn auto. Het was tijd voor het Gebed. We reden naar de Moskee waar hij het Gebed leidt. Hij parkeerde zijn auto heel ver van de Moskee vandaan. Best vreemd eigenlijk. 

Karim : Chaima ik ga even bidden ik ben zo terug oke. Niet weggaan he. 
Ik : Nee. Ik dacht en waar moet ik dan bidden. Want in zijn Moskee mogen geen vrouwen bidden. Ze maakten daar altijd ruzie enzo. Ik keek naast mij en zag een Moslima in haar tuintje zitten. Ik vroeg haar of ik bij haar mocht bidden. Tuurlijk zei ze. Ik verrichte het gebed en liep terug naar zijn auto. Hij had zijn autosleutels meegenomen dus ik had zijn auto open laten staan. Hij bleef best lang weg. Ik keek in zijn dashboard of ik cd's kon vinden. Er lagen geen cd's alleen een paar brieven. Er viel een brief op de grond. Ik zag dat het van de Immigratie Dienst was. Hij had een aanvraag gedaan voor een verblijfsvergunning. Dus hij had de Nederlands papieren niet. Ik heb niks tegen hem gezegd, want ik wou dat hij dat uit zich zelf zou doen. 

Na 3 kwartier kwam hij eindelijk terug. 

Chaima : Waar bleef je zo lang ? 
Karim : Ja sorry lieverd , ik was aan het praten met een man. Kijk eens wat ik voor je heb. 
Chaima : Dank je wel Karim. Hij had 2 boeken over de Islam voor mij meegenomen. 
Karim : Krijg ik geen kus van je ? 
Ik : Nee. Hij bleef de hele tijd mijn hand kussen. Heel irritant maar goed. 
Karim : Ik ga wat eten voor ons halen. Hij reed naar een Marokaanse viswinkel. 
Even later kwam hij terug met een zak vol vis. We reden weer naar het zelfde park / bos waar we die ochtend ook waren .. 

We aten de vis op. Even later zei hij tegen mij kom we gaan op de achterbank van de auto zitten. Ik deed dat .. 

Hij begon mij weer te zoenen. Karim niet doen !! zei ik. Maar hij luisterde niet. Hij bleef mij zoenen. Heel even maar lieverd , heel even , ik heb dit zo gemist zei hij. Hij kwam bovenop mij liggen en bleef aan mij zitten. Ik schreeuwde tegen hem dat dit niet goed is wat hij doet. En probeerde hem van mij af te duwen. Maar het lukte niet, hij was te zwaar. Ik begon te huilen en hij zag dat. Sorry lieverd ik wilde je geen pijn doen zei hij. En hij gng van mij af. 

Chaima : Je bent toch een Imaam. Dan weet je toch dat het verkeerd is wat jij doet. 
Karim : Maar jij bent mij vrouw ik mag van jou genieten. 
Ik : We zijn nog niet getrouwd. Dat begrijp je toch wel. 
Karim : Ik heb Allah beloofd dat ik met jou zal trouwen dus mag ik van jou genieten. Ik wil niet met je naar bed. Dat laat ik voor de Huwelijksnacht. Ik wil alleen van je genieten. 
Ik : Nee Karim. Vrees Allah. Dit is niet goed. 
Karim : Je luistert nu niet eens naar mij. Hoe moet dat als we getrouwd zijn ? 
Ik : Ja dat is wat anders he. Dan ben ik jou vrouw en nu nog niet. 
Karim werd weer boos toen ik dat zei. 

De tijd ging heel snel het was inmiddels al 18.30. Hij moest nog even wat ophalen in de Moskee. Dus daar reden we heen. Ondertussen belde zijn broer hem , hij vroeg aan hem of hij vanavond langs wou komen. ( Karim heeft zijn ouders , broers en zussen al over mij verteld. ) Hij zei tegen zijn broer dat hij mij eerst ging afzetten en daarna langs hem zou gaan. Zijn broer wou met mij aan de telefoon praten. Maar ik weigerde. Karim keek mij boos aan. Oke dan zei ik. 

Chaima : Assalaamoe Alaikoem. 
Mohamed : Alaikoem Salaam. Dus jij bent Chaima. Hoe gaat het met je ? 
Chaima : Ja dat ben ik. Met mij gaat het prima. Hier heb je je broer weer. 

Karim reed eerst naar zijn Moskee om wat op te halen. Ik bleef in de auto op hem wachten. En begon na te denken. Wat doe ik hier eigenlijk ? Ik hoor nu op school te zitten , maar ik spijbel gewoon zodat ik bij Karim kan zijn. En ik heb ook nog met hem gekust. Dit is niet goed. Waar ben ik mee bezig ? Ik voelde me vies .. 

Karim kwam weer terug hij bracht mij naar het Station. Chaima hier kan je wat voor je zelf kopen en gaf mij 50 euro. Karim Ik hoef jouw geld niet. 

Hij werd boos en zei dat hij het mij nooit zou vergeven als ik het niet aannam. Dus ik na het met tegenzin maar aan. Ik wou uitstappen. Totdat Karim vroeg of ik niks vergeten was. Wat dan ? vroeg ik. 

Een kus zei hij. Nee sorry Karim dat wil ik niet en liep weg. Ik haalde nog net de trein. Wajow het is 18.30 mijn ouders zullen boos zijn. Maar ik kan ze nu niet bellen , want dan horen ze de trein rijden. Normaal ben ik altijd om 16.00 thuis , maar vandaag niet. Ik kwam aan in Gouda en nam de bus naar huis. 

Ik liep naar binnen en zag mijn ouders boos kijken. Waar was je vandaag ? Ehm op school zei ik. Op school tot 20.00 uur zeker. 

Chaima : Ja maar ik ging ook even langs de supermarkt en daarna langs Samira. 
Mijn ouders geloofde mij, maar zeiden dat ik nooit meer zo laat thuis mocht komen. Ik voelde me slecht , omdat ik tegen mijn ouders loog. Ik liep naar mijn kamer en hoorde mijn telefoon overgaan. Het was Karim. 

Karim : Chaima het was leuk vandaag he ? 
Chaima : Valt wel mee hoor. Ik vond het niet leuk wat je deed. 
Karim : Ja maar ik heb dat lang niet meer gedaan. IK heb het zo gemist. En als ik je zie moet ik je gewoon kussen. 
Chaima : Dat is niet goed. 
Karim : Waneer zien we elkaar weer. 
Chaima : Is 1 keer niet genoeg dan ? 
Karim : Nee ik wil je elke week zien. 
Chaima : Als ik tijd heb en weg kan dan kom ik wel. Ik weet niet waarom ik dat zei , maar alles wat hij van mij vroeg deed ik gewoon. Ik dacht er niet bij na. Heel stom van mij. 
Karim : Ik mis die lippen van jouw nu al. 
Ik dacht gatver wat een vierzerd. Ik zei tegen hem dat ik ging slapen. 
Karim : Wel aan mij denken he als je zo gaat slapen. 
Chaima : Beslama Karim. En gedraag je voortaan oke. 
Karim : Oke lieverd slaap lekker.

----------


## jamila_21186

Dit was de 1e keer dat ik met een jongen had afgesproken en ook de 1e keer dat ik had gekust met een jongen. Ik vond het maar vies. 

Ik sprak hem die avond nog op Msn. Hij vroeg wanneer hij mij weer zou zien. 

Chaima : Ja maar je hebt mij toch al gezien. Dat is genoeg. 
Karim : Nee maar ik wil je veel vaker zien. 
Chaima : Je weet toch dat er een 3e persoon bij moet zijn ? 
Karim : Ja maar wie moeten we meenemen dan ? Je vader , je broer ? 
Chaima : Ja dat doen ze toch niet. 
Karim : Maar heb je volgende week tijd ? 
Chaima : Nee ik moet dan naar school. 
Karim : Meld je gewoon ziek. Eentje keertje maakt toch niet uit. 
Chaima : Ja maar .. 
Karim : Kom op lieverd ik mis je nu al. 
Chaima : Oke .. Maar dit is dan ook de laatste keer he. 

De week ging snel voorbij. Vandaag zou ik Karim weer zien. Ik moest alleen weer vroeg de deur uit, want we hadden om 9 uur in Leiden afgesproken. Gelukkig sliep iedereen nog. Dus niemand had mij horen weggaan. Ik liep naar de bushalte. Eerst belde ik naar school om mij ziek te melden. Ik kwam aan op het Centraal Station en nam de trein naar Leiden. Het was best druk in de trein. Gelukkig vond ik een plaat om te zitten. Ik wou net gaan zitten todat ik .. 
Ik zag mijn oom zitten. Wat doet hij hier ? En hij weet dat ik niet in Leiden op school zit. Dus hij gaat zich afvragen wat ik zo vroeg ik de trein naar Leiden doe. Hij was de krant aan het lezen. Dus hij zag mij gelukkig niet. Ik liep snel weg om in een andere coupe te gaan zitten. Bij het volgende Station zag ik mijn oom buiten lopen. Gelukkig daar ben ik ook van af. 

Karim belde mij ... Chaima waar blijf ? . Ik kom er aan zei ik. 

Karim : Trouwens Chaima wie was die jongen met wie je vorige keer aan het praten was ( op het bankje ) 
Chaima : Ik ken het niet hoor. Hij wou alleen wat vragen. Dat is alles. 
Karim : Laat ik het niet merken dat je met andere jongens praat he. 
Chaima : Doe maar rustig hoor. Jij bent de enige jongen die ik ken. 
Karim : Oke dan. Maar ben je er bijna. 
Chaima : Ja over enkele minuten kom ik aan op Station Leiden. Tot straks. 
Karim : Tot zo lieverd 
Ik kwam aan in Leiden. Hij belde mij en zij dat ik naar het parkeerplaats achter het Station moest lopen. Ik zag hem in zijn auto zitten. Hij gaf me een kus op mijn wang. Karim je weet toch hoe ik hier overdenk he. Geen gekus meer. 

Karim : Je bent mijn vrouw dus ik mag doen met jou wat ik wil. 

We reden weer naar de Mc Donald's. Hij wou ontbijten. Opeens werd hij gebeld door een vrouw. Hij liep weg en kwam na enkele minuten weer terug. Wie was dat ? vroeg ik. Ik was altijd nieuwschierig . 

Karim : Chaima ik zal je vertellen wie dat was. Maar niet boos worden oke ? 
Chaima : Zeg nou maar wie het was. 
Karim : Het was Souad. 
Chaima : Hoe komt ze aan jouw nummer ? 
Karim : Ja via via. 
Chaima : Jaja eerste zei je dat je haar alleen via de chat kent. 
Karim : Ja ik weet het niet meer. 
Chaima : Neem een nieuw nummer. 
Karim : Kan niet want ik heb een abonemment. 
Chaima : Bel haar nu op zeg dat ze jou met rust met laten , want dit pik ik niet hoor Karim. Je weet dondersgoed dat ik het niet wil hebben dat je met andere vrouwen praat. 
Eerst weigerde hij te bellen , maar uiteindelijk heeft hij dat toch gedaan. 
Karim : Zie je liefje, ik heb het tegen haar gezegd. Ik hou alleen van jou en niet van haar of van iemand anders. Jij bent mijn schatje dat weet je toch .. 

Chaima : Hey maar Karim we kunnen toch niet zo door blijven gaan. We hebben geen Huwelijkscontract niks. Ik leef met jou in Haram. 
Karim : Je weet toch dat ik eerder getrouwd ben geweest ? 
Chaima : Ja ? .. 
Karim : Nou kijk zij wil niet van mij scheiden dus ben ik nog met haar op papier getrouwd. Alleen de Marokaanse hoor. 
Chaima : Ow en de Nederlandse ? Vertel me de waarheid Karim. Geen leugens. 
Karim : Oke kijk. Zij komt uit Nederland. Ik had geen papieren toen ze met mij trouwde. We zijn alleen op de Nederlands manier gescheiden. Maar ik heb mijn Nederlands papieren niet gekregen, omdat ik maar 3 maanden met haar getrouwd was snap je ? 
Chaima : Ja vertel verder. Dus je bent eigenlijk illegaal hier in Nederland ? 
Karim : Weet je nog toen ik zei dat ik naar Spanje ging om mijn vrienden op te zoeken ? 
Chaima : Ja .. was dat ook gelogen ? 
Karim : Ja kijk .. in die tijd konder vele illegale in Spanje een vergunning krijgen. Toen ik in Nederland was ben ik daar 2x heen gegaan. En nu heb ik een Europeese verblijfsvergunnig. Ik heb ook een aanvraag gedaan voor een Nederlands paspoort. 
Chaima : Dus op papier is ze nog steeds jou vrouw ? 
Karim : Ja. 
Chaima : Dus je hebt nog steeds recht op haar ? 
Karim : Ja En hij begon te lachen. 
Chaima : Waarom lach je ? Vind je dit grappig ofzo ? 
Karim : Nee niks lieverd. 


( Met hij heeft nog recht op haar bedoelde ik dat zijn nog zijn vrouw is. Volgens hem mag hij nog steeds met haar naar bed omdat ze nog niet volgens de Islam gescheiden zijn ) 
Chaima : Maar wanneer gaan jullie scheiden dan ? 
Karim : Pas als ik met jou ga trouwen scheid ik van haar. 
Chaima : En waarom doe je dat nu niet ? 
Karim : Daarom niet. Zou je het erg vinden als met jullie allebei getrouwd zou zijn ? Ik wil namelijk de Soennah volgen. Lekker 4 vrouwen. 
Chaima : Als je dat maar uit je hoofd laat. 
Karim : 
Chaima : Je gedraagt je vreemd tegenover mij Karim. Ik heb het gevoel dat je iets voor mij achter houdt. 
Karim : Nee hoor lieverd. Ik ben eerlijk tegen je. 

Hij was klaar met eten dus we gingen weer weg. We reden naar weer het zelfde bos. Waarom breng je mij hierheen Karim ? vroeg ik. 

Karim : Stil nou maar. Ik zal je geen pijn doen. 
Chaima : 
Karim : Hey Chaima waarom blijf je vannacht niet bij me slapen ? 
Chaima : Ja joh tuurlijk Karim ! 
Karim : Bel je ouders en zeg dat je bij je vriendin gaat slapen. 
Chaima : Nee dat doe ik niet. Waarom moet ik bij jou blijven slapen ? 
Karim : Ik wil je dicht bij me hebben vannacht. Alleen een paar kusjes zal ik je geven verder niks. 
Chaima : Doe normaal wil je. Ik blijf niet bij je slapen. Waarom zeg je dit soort dingen. Jij bent een Imaam. Van jou verwacht ik niet dat je zoiets van mij vraagt. 
Karim werd stil en zei niks. Maar Chaima ook Imaam 's hebben gevoelens hoor zei hij. Toen ik nog getrouwd was en mijn vrouw vroeg of ze met mij naar bed wou weigerde ze mij altijd. Ik hoop niet dat jij dat ook gaat doen. 
Chaima : Ander onderwerp A.u.b. 

We kwamen aan bij het bos. Hij zei : Chaima stap uit en kom achterin zitten. Niet weer he dacht ik. 

We zaten samen op de achterbank. Opeens begon hij mij te kussen. En toen zat hij ook aan me .. Hij duwde mij naar achteren en kwam op mijn liggen. Toen deed hij zijn broek uit. Heel even maar lieverd. Ik heb dit lang niet gedaan zei hij. Ik begon te schreeuwen. Ga van mij af !! riep ik. Maar hij ging door. Ik kon niks doen want hij hield mijn handen vast. Hij was te zwaar en te sterk vergeleken met mij. Niemand kon mij horen want we waren helemaal alleen. 
Niemand kon mij horen want we waren helemaal alleen. Ik probeerde op te staan , maar dat lukte niet. Hij bleef maar aan mij zitten. Ook probeerde hij mij kleren uit te doen. Maar ik ging schreeuwde zo hard dat hij daarvan schrok en van mij af ging. 

Klootzak waar ben je mee bezig ? riep ik. Hey ik wil je van je genieten hoor ze hij. En daarna kwam hij weer op mij. Ik krabte toen zijn gezicht een beetje open. Hij voelde pijn en ging van mij af. Hij werd kwaad. Chaima als je dat nog een keer doet kun je een harde klap verwachten zei hij. 
Karim , waarom doe je mij dit aan ? Wat heb ik jou ooit misdaan ? zei ik. Hij zei : Omdat je niet van mij houdt. Ik wil je altijd bij me hebben. Alsjeblieft lieverd ik wil alleen van je genieten. Ik ben toch je man zei hij. En hij ging weer verder. Hij lag op mij dus ik kon niks doen. Hij hield mijn handen vast. Zo zwaar was hij vergeleken met mij. Hij trok mijn kleren uit. Ik bleef schreeuwen , maar niets hielp. Daar lag ik dan half naakt op zijn achterbank. Wat voelde ik mij toen goedkoop. Hij ging eindelijk van mij af. Ik wou hier weg. Maar ik wist de weg niet. Het was hier heel afgelegen. Geen mens te bekennen. Maar dat kon mij niks schelen. Ik deed mijn kleren aan. Ik voelde overal pijn. Hij was ook bezig om zijn kleren trekken. Ik zag een kans om we te rennen. Maar het was te laat. Hij trok mij terug. Hier blijven riep hij. Waar wil je heen gaan ? Je kent de weg niet eens. 

Laat me los klootzak. Ik wil hier werg. Weg van jou riep ik. Heb ik je pijn gedaan ? vroeg hij. Wat denk je zelf Karim ? Ik zag dat ik een paar blauwe plekken had. Sorry habiba dyelie ik bedoelde het niet zo. Ik had me zelf niet in de hand ik wist niet wat ik deed zei hij. Je gaat hier niet weg voordat je het mij vergeeft. Alsjeblieft Chaima. Ik zal het nooit meer doen. 
Hou je mond Karim !! Ik wil je niet meer horen en breng mij nu naar het Station anders vind ik de weg zelf wel zei ik. Hij reed naar het Station. Ik stapte uit zonder wat tegen hem te zeggen. Hij kwam mij achterna gerend. Toen ik dat zag liep ik snel door. Ik zag de trein al staan en stapte. Hij kwam ook de trein in. Alsjeblieft Chaima vergeef het mij , ik hou van je zei hij. Al die mensen in de trein keken ons vreemd aan. Ga weg engerd riep ik. Die mensen bleven ons maar aankijken. Kan iemand de bewaking bellen , want hij probeerde mij net te ontvoerenzei ik. Een van de treinreizigers belde de politie. Karim verstond blijkbaar wat ik zei en rende snel weg. De bewaking kwam veel te laat. Ze vroegen aan mij of het wel goed ging. En of ik geen aangifte wou. Maar dat wou ik niet. Want dan komen mijn ouders overal achter. Onderweg belde Karim mij steeds. Ik zette mijn telefoon uit. Waarom deed hij zo tegen mij ? 

Ik zag er niet uit. Mijn kleren waren gescheurd. Mijn ogen waren rood van het huilen en ik had een blauwe plek op mijn gezicht. Die andere blauwe plekken kon je niet zien, omdat ze bedekt waren met mijn kleding. Mensen keken mijn vreemd aan. En wat zullen mijn ouders wel niet denken ? ..

----------


## jamila_21186

Ik kwam eindelijk aan in Gouda. Nu nog naar huis toe. 

Er was gelukkig niemand thuis. Ik deed snel mijn kleren uit. Hoe moet ik die blauwe plek verbergen ? Ik ga eerst douchen, want ik zie er niet uit. Mijn ouders kwamen thuis. Wat er is met je gebeurd mijn dochter ? vroeg mijn moeder. La waloe .. ik heb alleen mijn hoofd gestoot tegen de deur loog ik. Mijn moeder vroeg wat er met mij aan de hand was , omdat ik soms laat thuis kwam en mij anders gedroeg. Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen. 

Ik ging wat eten. Meteen daarna belde Karim mij. Ik nam op. 

Karim : Chaima safie ik doe het nooit meer A.u.b. vergeef mij. 
Chaima : Karim .. waarom doe je mij dit aan ? 
Karim : Sorry lieverd , A.u.b. vergeef mij. Als je het mij niet vergeeft pleeg ik zelfmoord. 
Chaima : Niet zo zielig doen Karim. Ik kan het niet je vergeven. 
Karim : A.u.b. denk er goed over na ja. Vergeef het mij A.u.b. 
Chaima : 
Karim : Ik beloof je dat ik nooit meer zoiets zal doen. 

Uiteindelijk na een aantal dagen was ik zo stom om het hem te vergeven. 

We hadden afgesproken dat hij weer mijn vader zou bellen om mijn hand te komen vragen. Misschien verandert hij van gedachten en ziet hij in dat ik niet met mijn neef wil trouwen. 

De dag dat hij zou bellen waren we bij mijn familie. Karim of zijn broer zou in de avond naar mijn vader bellen. Het was 5 uur en waren nog steeds bij mijn familie. De hele tijd belde Karim mij, maar ik kon niet opnemen. Uiteindelijk zijn we om 17.45 bij mijn familie weggegaan. Toen we thuis aankwamen hoorde ik mijn broer door de telefoon schreeuwen : Klootzak als je nog een keer belt kom ik je persoonlijk opzoeken !! Ik dacht wat is hier aan de hand. Mijn ouders hadden hem niet gehoord omdat ze nog niet binnen waren. Wat is er aan de hand ? vroeg ik. Hou je bek a trut riep mijn broer. En hij liep naar buiten. 

Mijn telefoon ging de hele tijd over. Het was Karim .. Ik nam op. 

Chaima : Ja hallo ? 
Karim : Wie hou je hier voor gek ? Jij en je familie denken zeker dat ik gek ben he ? 

Chaima : Waar heb jij het over. Karim ? Karim ? Hij had opgehangen. Ik belde hem terug. Karim wat is er met je aan de hand ? 
Karim : Ik belde net naar jullie huis en toen .. 
Chaima : Dus tegen jou was mijn broer aan het schreeuwen. 
Karim : Je broer ? Lieg niet ! Dat was gewoon die vader van jou. Die geen respect heeft voor andere mensen. Wat denkt hij wel niet. 
Chaima : Dat was mijn broer hoor. Maar Karim geloofde mij niet. En toon een beetje respect wil je dat is nog altijd mijn vader over wie je het hebt. 
Karim : Jaja dat zal wel. 
Chaima : Wat heeft hij tegen je gezegd dan ? 
Karim : Niet tegen mij maar tegen mijn Mohamed. Hij belde naar jullie huis. Je broer zei tegen hem dat hij nooit meer moest bellen anders word hij vermoordt. Hij scholdt hem ook voor alles uit. 

Chaima : Wat ? 
Karim : Ja als je mij niet gelooft mijn broer zit hier naast mij hij kan je alles vertellen. Hey maar Chaima ik ga naar Moskee ja. We bellen je wel in de auto. 

Even later werd ik door Karim gebeld. 

Karim : Chaima me broer wil je spreken. 
Chaima : Oke 

Mohamed ( Broer van Karim ) : Salaam Chaima alles goed met je ? 
Chaima : Ja hoor prima. Mohamed mijn excuses voor het gedrag van mijn broer. 
Mohamed : Ja hij bedreigde Karim en mij met de dood. Maar ik neem jou niks kwalijk. 
Chaima : Oke .. maar ik moet gaan Mohamed. 
Mohamed : Oke Beslama. 

Ik hoorde iemand naar boven komen. Het was mijn broer. 

Met wie was je aan het aan het praten ? vroeg hij. Met niemand loog ik. Chaima ik weet echt wel wat je allemaal doet hoor. Ik hou je in de gaten. 

Waar ben ik in beland. Die avond belde Karim mij weer. 

Karim : Chaima wat gaan we nu doen ? Jouw ouders accepteren mij niet. 
Chaima : Ik weet het niet Karim , maar ik wil ook niet in Haram met jou leven. 
Karim : Zal ik een Huwelijkscontract maken en dan ondertekenen wij die allebei. ( Omdat hij een Imaam is kwamen er vaak mensen bij hem om Islamitisch te trouwen. ) 
Chaima : Nee Karim dan is ons Huwelijk niet geldig. Ik wil het volgens de regels doen met mijn vader en de getuigen erbij. 
Karim : Ja maar jouw vader wil mij niet. Weet je wat Chaima we gaan gewoon naar een andere Imaam en leggen we onze situatie aan hem uit. Hij zal een Huwelijkscontract voor ons maken. 
Chaima : Nee Karim. Dat doe ik niet. 

Karim : Wat gaan we dan doen ? 
Chaima : Ik weet het niet Karim. 
Karim : Weet je pak anders de La Carte Nationale ( van Marokko ) van je vader. En dan neem ik iemand mee die op je vader lijkt. Dan zeggen we gewoon dat dat je vader is. Bij het consulaar zullen heus niet merken dat dat je vader niet is. 
Chaima : Karim probeer je mij te flashen ofzo ? 
Karim : Nee echt niet. Maar Chaima kom morgen A.u.b. dan kunnen we het erover hebben oke ? 

Chaima : Ik weet het niet. Elke keer als ik bij je ben ga je aan mij zitten. 
Karim : Wallah Chaima ik zweer het je dat doe ik niet meer. 
Chaima : Oke. 
Karim : Is goed Chaima dan zie ik je morgen om 9 uur op het Station oke ? 
Chaima : Oke Karim. Beslama. 

Als ik wist wat er de volgende dag ging gebeuren was ik nooit gegaan. Ik heb er tot op de dag van vandaag nog steeds spijt van. Wat er die dag gebeurde vergeet ik nooit meer. 


( Het was niet zo dat ik alleen slechte tijden met Karim hebt gekend. Er waren ook wel goede tijden. We konden samen zelfs om de kleinste dingen lachen. Maar dat maakt het geen hij mij heeft aangedaan niet goed. Ik vertrouwde hem en daar heeft hij misbruik van gemaakt. Zoveel hield ik van hem. Ik spijbelde zelfs van school om bij hem te zien. Tegen mijn ouders loog ik over waar ik was. Terwijl ik gewoon bij Karim was. Een keer belde mijn leraar van school naar huis om te vragen waar ik was. Ik was te vaak afwezig. Mijn moeder zei tegen hem dat ik die ochtend heel vroeg naar school ben vertrokken. Maar de leraar zei dat ik de hele dag al niet op school was gekomen. Mijn moeder stuurde dan mijn broer om mij te gaan zoeken. Thuis kreeg ik dan op mijn kop. Ik heb er echt veel spijt van. ) 

We hadden dus voor de volgende dag afgesproken. Ik stond vroeg op. Iedereen sliep gelukkig nog. Toen ik net de deur uit wou gaan kreeg ik een gevoel van iets dat mij tegen hield. Een stem in miijn hoofd zei niet gaan. Maar ik ben toch gegaan. Ik nam de trein naar Leiden. Daaraangekomen zag ik Karim als staan. Ik stapte in zijn auto en we reden weg. We gingen naar een restaurant. Daarna hebben we een beetje rond gereden in zijn auto. Karim gedroeg zich anders die dag. Hij was zenuwachtig. Hij stelde rare vragen. Hij zei : Chaima , waarom pak jij je spullen niet en kom je bij mij wonen. Ik wil je dicht bij me hebben. Dan kom ik je ophalen. Ik zal jou dan zwanger maken. En wanneer ons kindje dan een paar jaar is gaan we naar je ouders. Als ze dat kind zien zullen ze mij wel accepteren. 

Chaima: Karim , wat verwacht je nou van mij ? Dat ik zou maar mijn spullen pak en bij jou kome wonen ? 
Karim : Ja waarom niet. 

Het was imiddels tijd voor het gebed. Hij ging naar de Moskee om te bidden. Na een half uurtje kwam hij weer terug. Daarna zijn gingen wat eten. Opeens begon het heel hard te regen. Hij zei kom we gaan naar mijn huis het is te koud buiten. Ik weigerde en zei dat ik het niet wou. Maar hij luisterde niet en reed gewoon naar zijn huis toe. We kwamen aan in zijn straat , maar hij parkeerde de auto een eindje verder op. Karim ik ga niet mee naar binnen hoor zei ik. Sta uit schreeuwde hij. Ik wou niet. Hij zei tegen mij dat hij eerst ging lopen en dat ik daarna pas uit de auto moest stappen. Omdat mensen mij anders met hem zouden zien. Ik deed wat hij zei. En liep hem achterna. We kwamen zijn huis binnen. Het zag er vreemduit. Hij deed zijn huisdeur dicht en draaide het slot om. Ik ging bij het raam zitten , maar hij zei dat dat niet mocht. Mensen gaan jou zien zitten zei hij. Hij bood mij wat te drinken en kwam naast mij zitten. 

Karim : Chaima wil je kussen. 
Chaima : Karim wat heb ik gisteren tegen jou gezegt. Niet mij aanraken. 
Karim : Oke sorry Chaima. 

Hij heeft een laptop thuis. En om de tijd te doden ging daar achter zitten. Ik zag op zijn Pc allemaal foto's van hem met een kleine meisje. Wie is dat ? vroeg ik. Niemand kreeg ik als antwoord. Karim wie is dat en lieg niet tegen mij oke. 

Hij werd kwaad en zei : dat is mijn dochtertje ..

----------


## fghj

je bent gewoon een domme megool en al datgene wat jou overkomen is, is jouw eigen schuld, kleine hoer

----------


## jamila_21186

hahahhahahahhaha a megoooool die je bent als je zo slim was dan zal je in het begin lezen dat het el hamdoelilahe niet met mijn in gebeurdt allahe bewaaaaar me  :hihi:  

maaar ik verwacht wel een excus van je je moet eeeeerst goed lezen dan zomaaar een oordeel geven groetjes jamila

----------


## melilia

He Chaima


Ik vind het heel naar voor je. Het is een slechte tijd om te geloven wat andere zeggen. Jij bent alles begonnen met een goede gedachten ( niet dat het goed is geweest). Jij hebt je laten slepen door het feit dat hij imam is. Je moet proberen het achter je te laten en nu naar de toekomst kijken. Allas SWT zal hem voor de daden straffen en helemaal als hij inderdaad imaam is.

----------


## jamila_21186

LIEVE SGATTEN HET IS MIJN NIET OVERKOMEN EL HAMDOELILAHE HET IS EEN BUURMEISJEOVERKOMEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sabrya

Jamila je bent echt een sgat ik was weer ff een paar minuten zoet hoor... :knipoog:  maar ga vooral verder want wil wel weten waarom Chaima spijt had van die ene dag...

En ja het was jou niet overkomen (dat leg je ook al 3 keer uit of zo) maar je buurmeid...en damnnn wat is zij dom zeg...ik bedoel ik heb respect voor meiden die het ook daadwerkelijk op een halal manier wil doen...maar hmmm dit is ff haram als een normale relatie die soms nog wel uit komt als een goede huwelijk...dus ja meiden denk 2 keer na voor dat je wat daadwerkelijk doet....

Ga verder met je verhaal ...kus Sabrya

----------


## hajji

ben je nog wakker

----------


## jamila_21186

> _Geplaatst door melilia_ 
> *He Chaima
> 
> 
> Ik vind het heel naar voor je. Het is een slechte tijd om te geloven wat andere zeggen. Jij bent alles begonnen met een goede gedachten ( niet dat het goed is geweest). Jij hebt je laten slepen door het feit dat hij imam is. Je moet proberen het achter je te laten en nu naar de toekomst kijken. Allas SWT zal hem voor de daden straffen en helemaal als hij inderdaad imaam is.*



insallahe jah ze was echt dom maar jah wat doe je eraan wat gebeurt is is gebeurdt 
...

bedankt maar ik zie steeds jah je bent dom en je bent een hoer daaarom zet ik er effe bij voor de mensen die niet kunnen lezen dat ik het el hamdoelilahe niet was snappie bedankt voor je reactie 

ik ga effe het einden typen en dan plaats ik hem hiero kus jamilaaatuuu

----------


## fghj

nou, dan ben jij niet alleen een kleine hoer, maar blijkbaar ook zij, kleine hoertjes.

----------


## fghj

en tegen hoeren bieden mensen geen excuses, HOER

----------


## jamila_21186

> _Geplaatst door fghj_ 
> *en tegen hoeren bieden mensen geen excuses, HOER*



JAH tuurlijk  :wijs:  
ik weet el hamdoelilahe beter hamdoelilahe byeeeeeee

----------


## hanane10

zet maar een vervolg!
mooi verhaal....
ga verder aub  :zozo:

----------


## jamila_21186

insallahe soekran kuzzz jamila

----------


## hanane10

ok ik zal wachten maar doe mij niet veel wachten....  :huil:  

 :zwaai:  boussa.  :zwaai:  boussa.

----------


## orka-ogen

het duurt altijd veel te lang voor er een vervolg komt all
ik begin ongeduldig te worden

----------


## hanane10

het duurt nu veel te lang
ik wil een vervolg
jamila wat doe jij???????????????????????????
een vervolg please!

----------


## Tarek 21

Sorry dat ik het je moet zeggen maar wollah je bent het allerdomste meisje als het erg is dan ben je gewoon een sletje of een hoertje want je hebt er zelf voor gezorgd en je verdient geen medelijden en volgens mij is dit fucking verhaal verzonnen... voor de rest zou ik zeggen je bent een schande voor je ouders als dat waar is en je zal er zwaar voor boeten bij god ...

----------


## jamila_21186

luisterr an megoool ik weet niet of je goed kan lezen IK WAS HET EL HAMDOELILAHE NIET IK HEB DEZE VERHAAL EROPGEZET OM ANDERE TE VOORKOMEN EN OMDAT ME VRIENDIN (BUURMEISJE) HET OVERKOMEN IS MISKIENA EN NIET IKKKKEEEE IK HEB NIET EENS VAN ME HELE LEVEN EEN VRIEND GEHAD !!!!!!!!!!!  :motorzaag:  

iNSALLAHE hoop ik ooit dat je het begrijpt of je moet leren lezen !!


groetjes thallay jamila

----------


## hanane10

wanneer zet je een vervolg???????

----------


## jamila_21186

hey meid ik moet het einde nog erop zetten die ik eingelijk al getyp en al had maar me zusje heeft het gewist  :huil:  

maar ik moet nu wachten tot me vriendin terug is uit maroc voor het einde want die ken ikke niet persoonlijk kuss jamila ik doe me best

----------


## a-aziz

salaam alaikum wa rachmatoelah wa barakatoe
subhan allah wat een vreselijk verhaal, maar is het werkelijk waargebeurd?
een imaam? en een "zo te horen"gelovige zuster
een imaam doet zoiets niet(wellicht een oplichter), en ik ken persoonlijk geen zuster, nou ja ik ken geen zusters maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een zuster dat allemaal zou accepteren, en dat terwijl zij hem zelf telkens allah swt laat gedenken
nee dit gaat er bij mij niet in
maar goed het was wel een vermakelijk verhaal, heb je gedacht aan een carriere als schrijfster? het was namelijk wel boeiend, dat wel
goed ik zou het leuk vinden als je zou reageren omternt dit verhaal of het fictie of feit is
djazakallahoe gair voor je aandacht
salaam alaikum wa rachmatoelah wa barakatoe
abdel aziz  :wohaa:

----------


## jamila_21186

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *salaam alaikum wa rachmatoelah wa barakatoe
> subhan allah wat een vreselijk verhaal, maar is het werkelijk waargebeurd?
> een imaam? en een "zo te horen"gelovige zuster
> een imaam doet zoiets niet(wellicht een oplichter), en ik ken persoonlijk geen zuster, nou ja ik ken geen zusters maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een zuster dat allemaal zou accepteren, en dat terwijl zij hem zelf telkens allah swt laat gedenken
> nee dit gaat er bij mij niet in
> maar goed het was wel een vermakelijk verhaal, heb je gedacht aan een carriere als schrijfster? het was namelijk wel boeiend, dat wel
> goed ik zou het leuk vinden als je zou reageren omternt dit verhaal of het fictie of feit is
> djazakallahoe gair voor je aandacht
> ...


alaikum salaam wa rachmatoelah wa barakatoe
jah het is werkelijk waargebeurd het is me buurmeisje overkomen ... als carriere is het voor mijn anders gelopen ik ben el ahmdoelilahe nog op school aan het leren voor spw insallahe 
het is een feitaleen de einde weet ik niet heeft ze me niet verteld maar ik hoop insallahe dat ik die binnekort kan neer zetten !! Ik hoop insallahe dat jullie een beettju geduld zal hebben !!
djazakallahoe gair voor de reactie

asalaam alaikum wa rachmatoelah wa barakatoe
jamila

----------


## a-aziz

salaam alikum wa rachmatoelah wa barakatoe
in dat geval zal ik insha allah doea doen voor haar,
niet omwille van wat haar is overkomen maar opdat zij wijzer mag worden want subhan allah wat een onnadenkendheid bespeur ik hier.
sterkte voor deze zuster.
insha allah heeft zij geleerd en insha llah vergeeft allah swt haar
salaam alaikum wa rachmatoelah wa barakatoe
abdel aziz

----------


## linazaara

Ik wil het volgend hierover zeggen:


JAMILA, wat ben jij een zielig persoon zeg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ben je dan werkelijk waar zo frustrerend op zoek naar een man? 
Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, dit gaat er bij mij zeker niet in!

----------


## jamila_21186

meis ga eens goed leren lezen voordat je een conclussie trekt !!!!!!  :boogie:

----------


## rooierozen

jammer dat chaima zich zo heeft laten misleiden..... er waren te veel vraagtekens om te kunnen zeggen dat liefde blind maakt? 

ik hoop echt dat allah het haar vergeeft en rabi is groot.....

----------


## jamila_21186

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *jammer dat chaima zich zo heeft laten misleiden..... er waren te veel vraagtekens om te kunnen zeggen dat liefde blind maakt? 
> 
> ik hoop echt dat allah het haar vergeeft en rabi is groot.....*


Amine soekran voor je reactie  :zwaai:

----------


## dounia1986

salaam aleikoem 
ik vind het enorm erg voor wat r met haar gebeurt is
inschaellah zal allah swt het haar vergeven mits ze tauwba gaat verichtten
en inschaellah verder kan gaan met haar leven
maar is dat het einde of heb je nog een vervolgje?

aleikoem salaam

----------


## jamila_21186

> _Geplaatst door dounia1986_ 
> *salaam aleikoem 
> ik vind het enorm erg voor wat r met haar gebeurt is
> inschaellah zal allah swt het haar vergeven mits ze tauwba gaat verichtten
> en inschaellah verder kan gaan met haar leven
> maar is dat het einde of heb je nog een vervolgje?
> 
> aleikoem salaam*


Amine soerkan voor je reactie ik w8t op het einde omdat me vriendin mog in maroc zit anders moet ik 1 verzinnen!!
kusssss jamila besalama

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

Salaam moe3alaikoem
ik vind het heel erg wat zuster chaima heeft meegemaakt?
hoe kan je zo lomp zijn om toch te doen wat hij haar vroeg, in de eerste zin kan je begrijpen dat liefde blind is. dat ze het niet allemaal onder controle had. maar dat het zo ver is gegaan dat haar cent nog niet is gevallen. een ramp. allahi yahdi ya waha

----------


## jamila_21186

> _Geplaatst door ibnatoe islaam_ 
> *Salaam moe3alaikoem
> ik vind het heel erg wat zuster chaima heeft meegemaakt?
> hoe kan je zo lomp zijn om toch te doen wat hij haar vroeg, in de eerste zin kan je begrijpen dat liefde blind is. dat ze het niet allemaal onder controle had. maar dat het zo ver is gegaan dat haar cent nog niet is gevallen. een ramp. allahi yahdi ya waha*



jah dat dacht ik ook toen ze mijn het vertelde koelshi makteb insallahe zal misschien alles goed komen soekran voor je menings uiting kzz jamila Amine

----------


## Norahh

Selaam allemaal,

Ik wil even iets zeggen..
Die boys die stoer lopen te doen met hoer dit hoer dat sletje dit sletje dat....
Dit meisje heeft het nooit zo gewild, niemand zou zo iets willen, alles staad geschreven het stond in haar weg om dat zo mee te maken, iedereen maakt fouten oke..??
en al die mensen die verliefd worden voor hun huwelijk en later toch trouwen en gelukkig zijn DAT IS TOCH OOK ELMEKTEB van Allah SWT ???
Alles staad geschreven... geen ziekte zal jou treffen als je dat niet toegegeven is door Allah SWT geen dag zal je sterven als dat niet de dag is die Allah SWT jou als sterf dag gegeven heeft.
Jullie hebben geen recht haar hoer te nomen of slet, een hoer is iemand die geld verdient aan het gene wat zij doet, dit meisje is overtroffen door liefde voor die jongen, en jullie allemaal worden verliefd, en heel veel onder ons geven toe aan die gevoelens we zijn mensen en laat ALLAH SWT ons beoordelen en berechten. 
Allah SWT is groot en Barmhartig, mag hij onze vergeven voor onze domme jeugdige fouten.

Allekoem Selaam,
Norrah

----------


## dounia1986

> _Geplaatst door Norahh_ 
> *Selaam allemaal,
> 
> Ik wil even iets zeggen..
> Die boys die stoer lopen te doen met hoer dit hoer dat sletje dit sletje dat....
> Dit meisje heeft het nooit zo gewild, niemand zou zo iets willen, alles staad geschreven het stond in haar weg om dat zo mee te maken, iedereen maakt fouten oke..??
> en al die mensen die verliefd worden voor hun huwelijk en later toch trouwen en gelukkig zijn DAT IS TOCH OOK ELMEKTEB van Allah SWT ???
> Alles staad geschreven... geen ziekte zal jou treffen als je dat niet toegegeven is door Allah SWT geen dag zal je sterven als dat niet de dag is die Allah SWT jou als sterf dag gegeven heeft.
> Jullie hebben geen recht haar hoer te nomen of slet, een hoer is iemand die geld verdient aan het gene wat zij doet, dit meisje is overtroffen door liefde voor die jongen, en jullie allemaal worden verliefd, en heel veel onder ons geven toe aan die gevoelens we zijn mensen en laat ALLAH SWT ons beoordelen en berechten. 
> ...



aleikoem salaam
ik ben het helemaal eens met je oughtie fie dieni
enkel allah swt kan oordelen en niet wij de zwakke dienaar
moge allah ons behoeden voor deze fitna en ons inschaellah vergeven voor de zondes die we maken
en inschaellah op het rechte pad leiden
amien
ps:jamila je moet het ni verzinnen schat we zullen geduldig wachtten op een vervolg
trouwens ik kan best begrijpen dat ze het moeilijk heeft
moge allah haar hierdoor helpen en het haar makkelijk maken
amien yarabiel alamien

beslama iedereen thalla fie walidien en fraskoem

----------


## Tarek 21

Sorry dat ik het je zeg maar dat meisje is laag gevallen en je kan haar terecht een sletje noemen en relatie haram als ze zo bezig was met het geloof dan zou ze nooit een relatie beginnen zo simpel is dat want het is HARAM WIL JE ME KOM BIJ ME THUIS KLOPPEN altijd hetzelfde verhaaltje als het meisje slachtoffer is is de marokkaanse jongen de stoere jongen ze kiest ervoor om met hem in te stappen in de auto niet hij hoor als god haar vraagt wa deed je haar dan is het geen excuus om te zeggen van ik was verliefd gevoelens nee hoor helemaal niet dus stop al met die shit van verliefdheid je moet gewoon vanuit de realiteit bekijken ze is een dom meisje die zich heeft laten gaan en allemaal haar eigen fout en die jongen ja dat is een klootzak maar daarvoor zal hij boeten het enigste wat ze kan doen is allah swt om vergiffenis vragen ... Mocht ze echt gelopvig zijn zoals je beweert da ze bent nas was dan zou ze nooit relatie beginnen of wat dan ook en dit kan je allemaal niet ontkennen...

Voor een boek te schrijven is dit mooi verhaaltje ....

----------


## Norahh

selaam,

Gelukkig dat jij geen fouten maakt dan maar!

----------


## orka-ogen

salam,

elk mens maakt een fout daarom zijn we ook mensen, Tarik die zegt dat we haar terecht eensletje mogen noemen daar ben ik het niet mee eens.

als een meisje zo'n fout maakt is ze altijd DE slet of De hoer maar dit wordt nooit over de jongens verteld.
de jongens mogen altijd alles doen!!!!!!

hoeveel jongens zijn er tegenwoordig maagd of hebben nog nooit een relatie gehad !!!!!!
ik denk dat ik die jongens op mijn een hand kan tellen.
maar als een meisje haar heeft laten gaan door de blindheid van de liefde dan is dat een slet.

het is aan jullie de "MaNNen" om jullie zusjes te beschermen.
zie je dat ze een fout maken dan kunnen jullie hen verbeteren in plaats van hun te profiteren.

mohim icha'allah zullen alle moslims niet luisteren of verblind worden door het gefluister van de chitan.
moge alle broeder en zusters de juiste pad kiezen.....

ma'asalam

----------


## jamila_21186

het is en blijft een moelijk onderdeeel  :boeps:

----------


## Norahh

selaam,
lees nog maar goed door wat ik gezegt heb over deze situatie en als iemand zich zelf er niet in kan vinden of geen begrip heeft voor wat ik verteld heb en gezegt heb... dan ben je een WONDER mens zonder fouten!!! en vindt ik het heel erg knap dat jij rechter kan spelen boven Allah SWT en haar hoer kunt noemen.

( IK TWIJFEL ER NAMELIJK ERG AAN DAT JIJ NOOIT EEN RELATIE HEB GEHAD OF EEN MEISJE HEBT AANGERAAKT) 
BIJ Allah SWT IS HET NAMELIJK EVEN ERG!!!!
VOOR EEN MEISJE WORD DIE FOUT HET ZELFDE BESTRAFT ALS VOOR JULLIE HEREN!!!!!!!(ALLEEN VOOR OP DEZE WERELD IS HET ERGER VOOR EEN MEISJE DAN EEN JONGEN, MAAR AANGEZIEN DEZE WERELD EEN TEST IS EN NIET VAN BELANG IS BIJ ALLAH SWT KRIJGEN BEIDE PARTIJE DEZELFDE BESTRAFFING VOOR ZINA
EN MAG DAT NIET HET GEVAL ZIJN DAT JIJ OOIT EEN RALTIE HEBT GEHAD,EEN MEISJE HEBT GEZOENT, OF HAAR HEBT AANGERAAKT VOOR JE HUWELIJK, DAN HEB JE NOG GEEN RECHT HAAR HOER TE NOEMEN, ALLES IN DE HANDEN VAN Allah SWT!!!!!

----------


## Tarek 21

Eerst en vooral meisjes ik zei nooit dat mannen dat mogen die woorden stoppen jullie in mijn mond maar doet erniet toe een jongen is net zo erg als een meisje ik maak die verschil niet en of ik relaties heb gehad genoeg en veel waaruit ik je kan zeggen dat het meisje de hoer was die graag in bed wou duiken en die rookte en dronk en al die shit daarvoor ga ik niet boeten hoor weet je wie een BENT NAS IS die meisje die eeen jongens negeert en die op Allah swt rekent ook al zijn er gevoelens ze weerstaat das een bentnas niet iemand die met een zogezegde imaam van de eerste dag in de auto stapt en het ergste van al ze gelooft hem van msn hallo welcome to the world... ze heeft er zelf voor gezorgd en sorry hoor ze is terecht een sletje voor mij want ze kiest zelf wat ze doet nie die imaam of wie dan ook zij zelf gaat voor haar daden opdraaien en wat jullie graag doen is alle schuld naar de jongens schuiven nou sorry hoor als ik met jou slaap dan kies jij erook voor ben je bent nas en ik raak je aan ofzo zeg je hou je handen thuis en ben je weg en komt nooit meer terug want dat wil je niet en ik zou je dan niet waard zijn sorry zo bekijk ik het als de marokaanse meisjes ontmaagd zijn door leugens of beloftes eigen fout ze kiezen erzelf voor en de jongen diedaarvoor heeft gezorgd zal ook boeten net zoals de meisjes maar alle schuld steken op die jongen is wel makkelijk gedaan... Wat betreft die verhaaltje wollah mooi verhaaltje voor een boek ofzo maar mocht het echt gebeurd zijn dan heb ik de volgende vragen voor dat meisje?
Waarom geloof je iemand die je niet kent via msn dan nog? (ze is bent nas en met geloof bezig) wie er met geloof bezig is zal niet aan jongens denken en zomaar iemand gelove via MSN 
Ook al is da allemaal gebeurd? waarop stapt ze in de auto met hem ze is een bent nas en stapt met vreemde in de auto nou raar
Hij liegt over alles hij zegt haar ik heb Allah swt gezegd dat we gaan trouwen dus zijn we man en vrouw nou als hij zoiets zegt dan sorry hoor noem ik geen imaam dat weet iedereen.....
Enzo kan ik verder gaan 
en ik wil je niet tegenspreken ofzo maar zo te zien krijg ik hier vijanden ik zeg je gewoon de harde realiteit niet meer niet minder

----------


## Norahh

selaam tarik,

ten eerste dit is jou harde realiteit!!!!(een mening dus!!!)
ten tweede ik keur het niet goed dat een meisje voor haar huwelijk een relatie heeft want het is overduidelijk dat het haram is, ik zeg alleen het is schanheilig om haar slet te noemen terwijl jij het zel ook doet!!!
je hebt geen recht om haar slet te noemen en ik ook niet!!!
het is haram klopt! maar jij hoeft mij niet te zeggen dat als jij een meisje tegenkomt en haar alleen gezien hebt.., dat je zonder met haar te praten de stap overweegt om haar de hand te gaan vragen!! het is een FEIT weinig mensen doen dat in deze tijd (en dat het haram is weten we)
we kunnen niet alles goed doen nogmaal, maar door alle bomen waait de wint, en al die mensen die elkaar eerst leren kennen en later trouwen en gelukkig zijn DAT IS TOCH OOK HARAM!!! maar het is el******... zo is het gegaan, alleen bij dit meisje is het fout gelopen... en ja ik keur niet alles goed ik vond het te snel gaan.
maar ja om haar nu slet te noemen... kom op zeg! (dan zou ik toch een kijkje nemen in het woordenboek  :cheefbek:  ) mag Allah SWT ons vergeven inshallah

groetjes. Norah
ps. ik val niemand aan dus jou ook niet! we leren van elkaar  :Wink:

----------


## orka-ogen

salem tarik en nora,

inderdaad nora we vallen tarik niet aan.
tarik je moet je niet aangevallen voelen ik had het over jongens in het algemeen.
nou een voorbeeldje , je zei zelf dat je een meisje kende , drinkt rookt en al die shit en ze wou ook in bed duiken....
waarom heb je haar ogen niet opengedaan en haar helpen op de juiste pad terrug te komen want ze was overduidelijk verdwaald.
in plaats van toe te geven en met haar in bed te duiken moest je haar het goede laten inzien en zo gaat dat ook meestal bij de meeste jongens.
we weten dat een bent anas zoeits niet zal doen ....
help dan de meisjes die verdwaald zijn op de juiste weg in plaats van hen er nog dieper in te duwen.... en zie je dat het niet lukt hou afstand want dan is het een slecht iemand...

als de meeste meisjes die verblind worden door de sheitan geholpen worden zullen ze misschien inzien dat ze verkeerd bezig zijn en dan heb jij niets verkeerd gedaan om te boeten en heb je hassana't gewonnen door geen misbruik te maken van die meisjes....


ik val je niet aan ik spreek gewoon voor jongens in het algemeen.

en we mogen nooit iemand veroordelen dit is namelijk voor Allah s.w.t

ma'asalam

----------


## Tarek 21

Daar heb je groot gelijk in maar we leven in een moeilijke tijd en op een bepaalde moment wollah besef je da ni denk je zelf ni aan geloof hoor om haar terug op het juiste pad te brengen moest ik eerst op het juiste pad gebracht worden als je me begrijpt maar hmdl ... Wat ik wil zeggen is jullie zeggen altijd maar ook altijd het zijn de jongens die hieraan fout hebben zij laten ze alles doen en manpuleren hun en al ja dat gebeurt maar de schuld erop schuiven telkens weer vind ik raar want de meisje kiest daarvoor hoeveel marokaanse meisjes gaan met belgen surinamen ... om? daar word ze niets verweten maar als ze met marokaan is geweest en het gedaan is fout van de jongen en hij profiteerd en al... 
Ik begrijp maar al te goed wat je bedoelt en ja oordelen mogen we niet doen das een feit maar jullie ook ni over de jongens ....
En jah zoals ik ik op het begin zei je kan haar terecht sletje noemen is een beetje overdreven maar men zus heeft een schande gedaan dat je kan vergelijken met dit verhaal en door haar is 1 van men ouders zwaar ziek geworden... en zo kan ik verder gaan daarom dat ik zo een meisjes echt verafschuw.....

----------


## Norahh

selaam tarik,

Allahishfek je ouder.
wat je zegt over jullie jullie jullie is fout!!! ik heb niet gezegt dat het de fout van de jongens is, ik maak je alleen duidelijk dat we allemaal niet perfect zijn kijk alleen al naar je eigen daden, en over je zusje heb ik niets te zeggen alles in de handen van Allah SWT en ondanks dat beste tarik mag je andere niet oordelen.(dat mag alleen Allah SWT)

fijne avond nog.

----------


## m0cro_rwienas

*edit*

----------


## orka-ogen

tarik,

allah y chaf je ouders,
ik vind het heel erg. je moet je zus niet verafschuwen dat n van je ouders ziek zou worden is mektab dat heeft allah beslist je zus was een siba.
n van je ouders had het moeten doorstaan .
en wat ik je ook wil zeggen is, tracht misschien met je zus weer een goed relatie te bouwen misschien heeft ze er ook heel veel spijt van. en als je haar de blijk geeft dat je haar verafschuw zal je haar nog meer in de put duwen.

bescherm je zus.
en inderdaad je hebt groot gelijk dat de schuld niet altijd op de jongens geschoven moet worden.
allah i toob a3lina

----------


## moslima_anisa17

> _Geplaatst door Tarek 21_ 
> *Daar heb je groot gelijk in maar we leven in een moeilijke tijd en op een bepaalde moment wollah besef je da ni denk je zelf ni aan geloof hoor om haar terug op het juiste pad te brengen moest ik eerst op het juiste pad gebracht worden als je me begrijpt maar hmdl ... Wat ik wil zeggen is jullie zeggen altijd maar ook altijd het zijn de jongens die hieraan fout hebben zij laten ze alles doen en manpuleren hun en al ja dat gebeurt maar de schuld erop schuiven telkens weer vind ik raar want de meisje kiest daarvoor hoeveel marokaanse meisjes gaan met belgen surinamen ... om? daar word ze niets verweten maar als ze met marokaan is geweest en het gedaan is fout van de jongen en hij profiteerd en al... 
> Ik begrijp maar al te goed wat je bedoelt en ja oordelen mogen we niet doen das een feit maar jullie ook ni over de jongens ....
> En jah zoals ik ik op het begin zei je kan haar terecht sletje noemen is een beetje overdreven maar men zus heeft een schande gedaan dat je kan vergelijken met dit verhaal en door haar is 1 van men ouders zwaar ziek geworden... en zo kan ik verder gaan daarom dat ik zo een meisjes echt verafschuw.....*





Ik heb julie discussie gelezen en om te beginnen wil ik zeggen 
tarik vind het heel erg voor je zusje moge Allah het haar vergeven maar ik vind het nog erger voor je ouders zij zijn namelijk altijd de dupe .
Maar over deze chaima vind ik dat ze hl erg dom en naief is 
ik wist niet dar er nog zo naieve mensen rondliepen. Maar moge Allah het haar vergeven en haar op het rechte pad leiden.
maar ik vind het ook raar dat je in het verhaal zegt dat ze zo een goede moslima is en dat ze zo een diepe imaan had enso als het zo was zou ze noooooooit haar nummer hebben gegeven laat staan afgesproken hebben lahye7fed zoals men moeder altijd zegt ''zmen hada s3ieeb" dit is een heel erg moelijke tijd en de duivel probeert ons met allerlei middelen te misleiden hij versiert al de zijstraatjes en hoe verder hoe "mooier" lahye7fedna
maar ik ben het eigenlijk ook een beetje met tarik eens we hoeven niet alles op de jongens te schuiven wij hebben ook nog een eigen mening en een mond om te praten wij kunnen toch ook neen zeggen of niet soms???
een jongen kan doen wat hij wl maar hij kan gewoon verder gaan met zijn leven maar voor een meisje niet !!!!! het blijft gegraveerd in de mensen hun geheugen dat ze ooit eens dat of dit gedaan heeft ik keur dit niet goed helemaal niet maar zo zit de marokkaanse cultuur nu eenmaali n elkaar
maar in het hiernamaals worden we allemaal apart en gelijk beoordeeld daar maakt het niet uit of je nu jonge of meisje bent maar kga het hier bij laten 
moge allah ons op het rechte pad leiden inchallah amien

salamou3liekoum
anissa

----------


## samrake

hey meid ik zou je beter zeggen ga weer gauw verder of het nu echt is of niet ik vond het best wel een leuk verhaal en indd hoe ze zeggen het is een dom meisje want op het begin zei je dat ze moslima was ... zo een meisje doet zo iets niet... ik vond het best wel mooi dus ga gauw verder dikke kusjes xXxSamra

----------


## ladyke

he mooi verhaal ,en spannend vertel snel verder lekker spannend  :Smilie:

----------


## nayad

ik volg psychologie en heb al veel mensen moeten analyseren maar damn girl wat ben je dom je hebt je door iemand laten meeslepen dat je wist dat hij niet koojser was ergens in je achter moest je wel weten dat hij niet zint ik denk dat je gewoon naar liefde en affectie verlangde 
dat noraal is maar je had de verkeerde gekozen  :maf3:  
 :frons:  maar er is nog hoop
bslamma

----------

